# Market Price Summary of Collectibles [CLOSED]



## Sholee

* Thanks for all the bumps and price reporting for sales! 
I always appreciated it but unfortunately I just do not have the time anymore to maintain this thread. So I will now be closing it! Lucanosa will be taking over for me. As with every new generation of price guides, there has been different ways of recording prices and sales which you may or may not agree with but please be patient and understanding.
*




 Lucanosa's Thread for Collectible Prices





























​


Spoiler





*M*arket *P*rice *S*ummary of *C*ollectibles 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​

The goal of this thread is to provide you with a summary of the prices of recent sales of collectibles.  Its main aim is to spare you the trouble of searching and collecting your own data on sale trends. 

The prices listed here are *SUGGESTIONS* and by all means does not dictate the price you must sell/buy at.


- Navigation -

Market Prices *✖* Collectible Info *✖* Restocks​




Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] METHODOLOGY USED FOR DETERMINING PRICES



Previously, the market prices showed a range of recent sales from the lowest price to the highest price of collectible sold. This method is what SkyFall and Lassy both used but having 1 sale with an abnormally high price would skew the range. I will still be using the same method as SkyFall and Lassy but I will not be incorporating the 1 or 2 rare occurrences (possibly due to auction buyouts) in the range unless it happens multiple times. This method will only apply to collectibles that are in abundance and are traded often. This should allow for a more precise market price range. 

This thread will only reflect public sales that are shown in the TBT Marketplace, sales that occurred through PMs or VMs is not something that will be included to determine the market prices unless the seller/buyer has personally notified me. Also trades for non forum currency or trades that involved collectibles for collectibles will not be in my calculations as it is hard to estimate the exact value of what's being traded.

Update - 08/29/16
I usually do not include sales that involve trades of other game currency or for other collectibles. However, for rare collectibles where there are limited or very old sales, I will use these trades/sales as an estimated value so the guide is not relying on year old sale information. (This is subject to changes, I will see how the community and market reacts to this)





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/03372d4912d3f608883d66dff5700332/tumblr_inline_mkn8twn5JT1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PLEASE HELP ME MAINTAIN THE GUIDE



Please help me maintain the guide! 

While I try my best to record any sales I see, I do have a life outside the forums which involves a full time job and night classes. I encourage buyers/sellers to post any sales that have occurred in this thread. It would help IMMENSELY! If you are not comfortable with posting here for whatever reason, feel free to PM me.

And bumps are always appreciated!

I record sales on a Google Doc spreadsheet, it is viewable by everyone and you can make comments on the document as well. The data in the spreadsheet is not to be used by other members to create another market guide, please gather your own data if that is the case. 

Spreadsheet of Collectible Sales





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] RESOURCES (VALUABLE INFORMATION FOR NEWBIES)



Previous Market Price Threads:
SkyFall's Guide of Past Prices of Collectibles
Lassy's Guide of Suggested Median Prices for Collectibles

Spreadsheet of Collectibles Sold

Collectibles Catalogue

How to Send Bells/Collectibles to Another User

What are TBT bells?





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/03372d4912d3f608883d66dff5700332/tumblr_inline_mkn8twn5JT1roozkr.gif[/IMG] UPDATES




02/01/17
12/27/16
12/16/16
12/14/16
12/03/16
11/14/16
10/31/16
10/06/16
09/22/16
09/12/16
09/05/16
09/01/16
08/29/16






*Note:* I like posts as a reminder to myself that the sale you posted has been recorded.
I apologize in advance for the annoyance, please let me know if you'd like me to stop.​


----------



## Sholee

*If you see a collectible not listed, it is not gift-able. * 
*** - _possible outlier sale/trade value_​



⌠ *C** A K E S* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​






*Cake**║*_ recent sales: 100 - 300 bells_



*Tasty Cake**║*_ recent sales: 1 - 29 bells_



*Chocolate Cake**║*_ recent sales: 500 - 700 bells_



⌠ *B** I R T H S T O N E S* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

(Only Giftable Once)







































*Birthstones from September to August *
*║* _recent sales: 200 - 600 bells_ *║* 




⌠ *P** L A N T S* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​






*Red Cosmo**║*_ recent sales: 1 - 39 bells_



*White Cosmo**║*_ recent sales: 1 - 39 bells_



*Yellow Cosmo**║*_ recent sales: 1 - 39 bells_



*Red Pansy**║*_ recent sales: 1 - 39 bells_



*White Pansy**║*_ recent sales: 1 - 39 bells_



*Yellow Pansy**║*_ recent sales: 1 - 39 bells_



*Red Tulip**║*_ recent sales: 1 - 39 bells_



*White Tulip**║*_ recent sales: 1 - 39 bells_



*Yellow Tulip**║*_ recent sales: 1 - 39 bells_



*Pink Carnation*
(Mother's Day Event)*║*_ recent sales: 150 - 300 bells_



*Red Carnation*
(Father's Day Event)*║*_ recent sales: 100 - 200 bells_



*Shamrock**║*_ recent sales: 150 - 250 bells_



*Famous Mushroom**║*_ recent sales: 100 - 350 bells_



⌠ *F** R U I T S* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​






*Pear* *║*_ recent sales: 1 - 39 bells_



*Orange* *║*_ recent sales: 1 - 79 bells_



*Cherry* *║*_ recent sales: 100 - 130 bells_



*Peach* *║*_ recent sales: 580 - 800 bells_



*Apple* *║*_ recent sales: 800 - 1K bells_




⌠ *J** A P A N E S E . L E T T E R S* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​






*ど - Light Blue**║*_ recent sales: 600 - 750 bells_



*う - Pink**║*_ recent sales: 1.1K - 1.5K bells_



*ぶ - Teal**║*_ recent sales: 3K - 3.2K bells_



*つ - Dark Blue**║*_ recent sales: 5K - 6.5K bells_



*の - Yellow**║*_ recent sales: 11K - 13K bells_



*森 - Green (Mori)**║*_ recent sales: 3.8K - 4.3K bells_




⌠ *C** H A R A C T E R S* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​






*Jack**║*_ recent sales: 300 - 350 bells_



*Pav?**║*_ recent sales: 117 - 130 bells_



*Lobo**║*_ recent sales: 180 - 220 bells_



*Mint**║*_ recent sales: 180 - ? bells_


----------



## Sholee

*If you see a collectible not listed, it is not gift-able. * 
*** - _possible outlier sale/trade value_​

 


⌠ *T** B T . F A I R* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​






*Red Feather**║*_ recent sales:  - 2K bells_



*Yellow Feather**║*_ recent sales: 1K - 1.9K bells_



*Green Feather**║*_ recent sales: 900 - 1.6K bells_



*Blue Feather**║*_ recent sales: 900 - 1.6K bells_



*Purple Feather*
12K sale reflects a trade value*║*_ recent sales: 4.5K - 12K* bells_



*Pink Feather**║*_ recent sales: 8K - 12K bells_



*White Feather*
* reflects a trade value*║*_ recent sales: 10K* - 12.5K* bells_



*Black Feather**║*_ recent sales: 22.6K - 28K bells_



*Pinwheel**║*_ recent sales: 17K - 25K bells_



*Blue Balloon**║*_ recent sales: 2K - 2.4K bells_



*Green Balloon**║*_ recent sales: 2K - 2.7K bells_



*Flower Glow Wand**║*_ recent sales: 2K - 2.5K bells_



*Heart Glow Wand**║*_ recent sales: 2K - 6.5K bells_



*Star Glow Wand*
(Based off ONE sale)*║*_ recent sales: 8K*_




Spoiler:  



*TBT Fair Collectibles Sold*​

*2013 &2014*

red feather - 116
yellow feather - 88
green feather - 100
blue feather - 164
pink feather - 60
purple feather - 60
white feather - 50
blue balloon - 162
green balloon - 86
red pinwheel - 50*2016*

red feather - 13
yellow feather - 27
green feather - 14
blue feather - 19
pink feather - 22
purple feather - 15
white feather - 23
black feather - 20
flower glow wand - 61
heart glow wand - 81
star glow wand - 58
*2 star wands were returned 
due to white feather issue*Total*

red feather - 129
yellow feather - 115
green feather - 114
blue feather - 184
pink feather - 82
purple feather - 75
white feather - 73
black feather - 20
blue balloon - 162
green balloon - 86
flower glow wand - 61
heart glow wand - 81
star glow wand - 58
amounts do not include collectibles distributed to TBT staff members​





 
⌠ *E** A S T E R* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​






*Classic
Easter Egg**║*_ recent sales: 800 - 1K bells_



*Regular Egg**║*_ recent sales: 100 - 350 bells_



*Yoshi Egg**║*_ recent sales: 3K - 3.5K bells_



*Togepi Egg**║*_ recent sales: 2.5K - 3.3K bells_



*Waluigi Egg**║*_ recent sales: 600~ bells_



*Pikachu Egg**║*_ recent sales: 400 - 500 bells_



*Sakura Egg**║*_ recent sales: 465 - 700 bells_



*Candy Egg**║*_ recent sales: 500 - 800 bells_



*Dark Egg**║*_ recent sales: 5.5K bells_


 

⌠ *H** A L L O W E E N* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​






*Yellow Candy**║*_ recent sales: 25 - 40 bells_



*Red Candy**║*_ recent sales: 40 - 60 bells_



*Green Candy**║*_ recent sales: 135 - 200 bells_



*Blue Candy**║*_ recent sales: 400 - 700 bells_



*Pumpkin Cupcake**║*_ recent sales: 165 - 200 bells_



*Ancient Candle**║*_ recent sales: 112 - 200 bells_



*Voodoo Doll**║*_ recent sales: 200 - 300 bells_



*Weird Doll**║*_ recent sales: n/a _




Spoiler:  




*Halloween Collectibles in Circulation:*

Pumpkin Cupcake - 650
Ancient Candle - 650
Voodoo Doll - 650
Yellow Candy - 2200
Red Candy - 1500
Green Candy - 582
Blue Candy - 310

*Taken from SkyFall's Guide:

For the weird doll, only 5 are in current "circulation", i.e., exactly 5 active users have them - all other weird dolls belong to inactive users. 2 were gift transactions and no BTB was exchanged for them. 1 user bought his from the shop. 1 user has no interest in selling. 1 belongs to a moderator. None of them have any intention to part with them, at the moment. 








⌠ *C** H R I S T M A S* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​






*Winter Mittens**║*_ recent sales: 10 - 25 bells_



*Jingle Doll**║*_ recent sales: 150 - 250 bells_



*Kapp'n Doll**║*_ recent sales: 150 - 250 bells_



*Timmy Doll**║*_ recent sales: 150 - 250 bells_



*Lump of Coal**║*_ recent sales: 400 - 600 bells_



⌠ *T** B T . B E A C H . P A R T Y* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​





*Ice Cream Swirl**║*_ recent sales: 500 - 550 bells_



*Popsicle**║*_ recent sales: 600 - 750 bells_



⌠ *M** I S C E L L A N E O U S* ⌡
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​






*Pokeball**║*_ recent sales: 18K - 20K bells_



*Party Popper*
* reflects a trade value*║*_ recent sales: 7K* - 12K bells_



*Toy Hammer**║*_ recent sales: 3.2K - 5K bells_


----------



## Sholee

reserved


----------



## Sholee

reserved


----------



## Sholee

*I*nformation *A*bout *C*ollectibles
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​




Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] CURRENT SHOP COLLECTIBLES:









Spoiler:  



Cake

*Shop Price:* 29 bells
*Sold:* 4540 
(no longer sold in shop)







Spoiler:  



Tasty Cake

*Shop Price:* 29 bells
*Sold:* Unlimited Quantity







Spoiler:  



Chocolate Cake

*Shop Price:* 129 bells
*Sold:* 342







Spoiler:  



Toy Hammer

*Shop Price:* 1499 bells
*Sold:* 42







Spoiler:  



Pear

*Shop Price:* 39 bells
*Sold:* Unlimited Quantity







Spoiler:  



Orange

*Shop Price:* 79 bells
*Sold:* Unlimited Quantity







Spoiler:  



Cherry

*Shop Price:* 119 bells
*Sold:* 578







Spoiler:  



Peach

*Shop Price:* 159 bells
*Sold:* 248







Spoiler:  



Apple

*Shop Price:* 199 bells
*Sold:* 146







Spoiler:  



ど

*Shop Price:* 39 bells
*Sold:* 348







Spoiler:  



う

*Shop Price:* 89 bells
*Sold:* 228







Spoiler:  



ぶ

*Shop Price:* 89 bells
*Sold:* 112







Spoiler:  



つ

*Shop Price:* 149 bells
*Sold:* 74







Spoiler:  



の

*Shop Price:* 189 bells
*Sold:* 44







Spoiler:  



森

*Shop Price:* 49 bells
*Sold:* 186


 
[/size]







- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -








*S*hop *R*estocks 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​




Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] DECEMBER 19, 2015:



25 Chocolate Cakes added to shop.





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/03372d4912d3f608883d66dff5700332/tumblr_inline_mkn8twn5JT1roozkr.gif[/IMG] DECEMBER 13, 2015:



2 Chocolate Cakes added to shop.





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] NOVEMBER 21, 2015 @ 7AM EST:



31 Chocolate Cakes added to shop.
2 Toy Hammers added to the shop.
25 Cherries added to the shop.
15 Peaches added to the shop.
10 Apples added to the shop.





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/03372d4912d3f608883d66dff5700332/tumblr_inline_mkn8twn5JT1roozkr.gif[/IMG] NOVEMBER 20, 2015 @ 8:30PM EST:



Cake collectible is removed from the shop and is replaced by Tasty Cake collectible.

Background of the Chocolate Cake collectible changed to match Tasty Cake collectible. 
OLD:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NEW:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




25 Chocolate Cakes added to shop.
2 Toy Hammers added to the shop.
25 Cherries added to the shop.
15 Peaches added to the shop.
10 Apples added to the shop.

3 Start a Group addon added to the shop. 
(Price increased from 4,200 to 42,000 bells)


----------



## Cadbberry

Thank you for taking over this guide


----------



## Skyfall

It's looking good, Sholee!  Thanks so much for taking over, and much, much luck!


----------



## lizardon

Long time no see!


----------



## Sap88

Looks great! loving it! <3


----------



## roseflower

Thank you for taking over the guide


----------



## uwuzumakii

Wow, the new guide looks great! This is the third one, right?


----------



## Jacob

Looks really good so far. Congrats on the Guide!


----------



## Cadbberry

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wow, the new guide looks great! This is the third one, right?



Yup, Lassy, Skyfall, Sholee


----------



## Blizzard

It's looking good Sholee. Now I would like to ask a question regarding Easter Eggs. In inventory it is listed as "Classic" but has always been called Traditional on the Guide. Could you change it to how the inventory name is?  Thank you.


----------



## Araie

Wow, the guide looks awesome! I'm sure you will do a great job maintaining the guide! Good luck!


----------



## mogyay

looking good sholee  good luck with continuing the guide!


----------



## Maruchan

｡ﾟ✶ฺ.ヽ(*?∀`*)ﾉ.✶ฺﾟ｡♪ヽ(▽￣ )ﾉ/(＿△＿)ヽ( ￣▽)ﾉ ヽ(?ω｀○)ﾉ.+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+

*confetti time*
Congrats on the new thread & it's lookin' lovely!!!!!!!​


----------



## Vizionari

Guide looks good, Sholee ^_^


----------



## jiny

The guide looks great! Good luck on maintaining the guide, Sholee!


----------



## SharJoY

Taking over the guide is a huge commitment of time and energy.....a big thank you!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Thank you very much for keeping this going!

Also thanks to Skyfall and Lassy for starting and growing it to what it has become!


----------



## Dinosaurz

WOOO yay


----------



## Damniel

Sold a small mailbox for 55 tbt...


----------



## Sholee

Thanks all for the support! I hope I can meet everyone's expectations. :]


----------



## Skyfall

First bump!


----------



## Jacob

Bought a June Birthstone for 400 tbt earlier!


----------



## jiny

Sold an ice cream swirl for 1k


----------



## Miharu

Congrats Sholee ahhh!! Thank you for taking over the guide!! ; v; <3


----------



## Skyfall

Just sold a blue candy at auction for 4000 BTB.  (I never thought my crazy buyout would happen, but it did!  Weird side note, thats actually what I paid for it waaaaaaay back in the day.  So I am super happy I got that $$$ back)


----------



## Skyfall

Just sold a red feather at auction for 3,500 BTB


----------



## pandapples

Bump!


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> Just sold a blue candy at auction for 4000 BTB.  (I never thought my crazy buyout would happen, but it did!  Weird side note, thats actually what I paid for it waaaaaaay back in the day.  So I am super happy I got that $$$ back)



I'm glad you didn't lose money on it! I remember when blue candy used to worth 4K+, it's crazy how much it's dropped since.


----------



## Fantasyrick

boop


----------



## ZetaFunction

Love the new guide!  I think it looks great!  Good luck maintaining it~

Also, I think the Small Mailbox should be added to the guide, considering it _is_ a giftable item.


----------



## pandapples

Sold Togepi egg for 3.5k..


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Looks amazing! Thank you for taking over the guide <3


----------



## Damniel

Sold a peridot for 140 tbt.


----------



## Sholee

Lucanosa said:


> Love the new guide!  I think it looks great!  Good luck maintaining it~
> 
> Also, I think the Small Mailbox should be added to the guide, considering it _is_ a giftable item.



It is giftable but I never considered mailboxes or any of the addon items as "collectibles." However, if there are more sales regarding the mailbox, I will add it to the guide.



Call me Daniel said:


> Sold a peridot for 140 tbt.





Buddy said:


> Bought a June Birthstone for 400 tbt earlier!



Are separate pricing for each birthstone something you guys would like to see?


----------



## piske

Will have to subscribe to this new one! It looks wonderful! :>


----------



## Cadbberry

Sholee said:


> It is giftable but I never considered mailboxes or any of the addon items as "collectibles." However, if there are more sales regarding the mailbox, I will add it to the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are separate pricing for each birthstone something you guys would like to see?



I would love seperate pricing


----------



## Araie

Sholee said:


> It is giftable but I never considered mailboxes or any of the addon items as "collectibles." However, if there are more sales regarding the mailbox, I will add it to the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are separate pricing for each birthstone something you guys would like to see?



Yes, that would be amazing! Please go for it!


----------



## jiny

Sholee said:


> Are separate pricing for each birthstone something you guys would like to see?



Yup yup, it sounds like a great idea!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sholee said:


> It is giftable but I never considered mailboxes or any of the addon items as "collectibles." However, if there are more sales regarding the mailbox, I will add it to the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are separate pricing for each birthstone something you guys would like to see?



Yes!

And the small mailbox added at the bottom under an add-ons section


----------



## inkling

I think the new guide looks great! I'm wondering, would it make sense to link to the previous guides? (Maybe under resources) I donno if that would make sense, just wondering. Also it would be nice to have individual prices for the birthstones but I'm guessing that has yet to happen bc they aren't very popular?


----------



## Heyden

Oh yeah, I also sold a Blue Candy before for 4000TBT


----------



## pandapples

Bought 2 swirls for 1k each


----------



## Sholee

inkling said:


> I think the new guide looks great! I'm wondering, would it make sense to link to the previous guides? (Maybe under resources) I donno if that would make sense, just wondering. Also it would be nice to have individual prices for the birthstones but I'm guessing that has yet to happen bc they aren't very popular?



Added both SkyFall and Lassy's guide under resources :]

The individual birthstone prices will be something I'll look into because like you said there aren't many sales for them probably due to the fact that they're only giftable once and people can just buy them from the shop when the month rolls around.


----------



## strawberrywine

Sold a Popsicle for 3k, 6 Candles for 250 each and a Swirl for 1.5k 
Thank you for maintaining the guide by the way!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Skyfall

buuuuuump


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bump


----------



## Mimi Cheems

This is looking REALLY great Sholee! o: 
 The popsicle price keeps inflating OTL


----------



## jiny

sold yellow candy for 70 tbt


----------



## device

thread looks messy and unprofessional


----------



## The Hidden Owl

device said:


> thread looks messy and unprofessional



sorry


----------



## Sholee

device said:


> thread looks messy and unprofessional



Thanks! :]


----------



## Maruchan

A hearty dinnertime BUMP! *nom nom nom*


----------



## piichinu

I need to post so it's easily accessible


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Gracelia

Love what you did with the summary, Sholee! So cute and tidy~ 
Thank you for taking over after Skyfalls' great run.


----------



## Sholee

Gracelia said:


> Love what you did with the summary, Sholee! So cute and tidy~
> Thank you for taking over after Skyfalls' great run.



Thank you very much~!!


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Sold 3 swirls for 900 BTB each... 3 birthstones, all for 200/300 BTB range.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Maruchan

Casually browsing to see what's new....​


----------



## Miharu

Bought a popsicle for 1.5k c:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Bought an ice cream swirl for 900 tbt


----------



## The Hidden Owl

: B U M P :​


----------



## toddishott

Bought a January Birthstone for 300tbt


----------



## jiny

bumpooosh


----------



## pandapples

Bought 2 regular eggs! One for 600 and the other 650


----------



## Sap88

Bought October Stone for 200!


----------



## Miharu

Forgot to post here that I sold an Ice Cream Swirl for 1k tbt today!


----------



## alicerulez

Bought a June birthstone for 200tbt


----------



## piske

Bumps! :>


----------



## Maruchan

Morning! Bought a July Birthstone for 400 (yesterday). Thank you! C:


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Oh! I forgot hehe
 Sold my popsicle back to Miharu for 1.5k c:


----------



## Sap88

Bought an orange for 40


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## EloquentElixir

Bought an Icecream Swirl for 1k tbt​


----------



## JeffreyAC

Bought this:

Cake = 280TBT
Red Candy = 70TBT
Yellow Candy = 40TBT
Yellow Candy = 40TBT
Pear = 20TBT


----------



## Skyfall

Sold Swirl at auction for 950 BTB


----------



## JeffreyAC

Skyfall said:


> Sold Swirl at auction for 950 BTB



And I bought it.


----------



## Miharu

Sold a popsicle for 1.5k tbt! c:


----------



## King Dorado

Miharu said:


> Sold a popsicle for 1.5k tbt! c:



dang


----------



## jiny

Bought a May birthstone for 150 TBT


----------



## pandapples

Sold apple 2k and peach 1.5k!


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## emolga

Bought a chocolate cake for 3.3K. Sold a popsicle for 3.7K and two swirls for 900 each.


----------



## piske

Bumpoo.


----------



## pandapples

Sold red candy 75 & light blue letter for 800


----------



## JeffreyAC

Bought a cake, at an auction, for 250TBT.


----------



## EloquentElixir

Oh yes, I forgot
Bought an Ancient Candle, Pumpkin Cake, and Voodoo doll for 700tbt​


----------



## Kirito

I sold all of these on Nov 20th 2015

Peach x1 @ 1500 TBT
Chocolate Cake x1 @ 3500 TBT
Cherry x1 @ 350 TBT
Toy Hammer x1 @8000 TBT
Apple x2 @ 2500 TBT / 2200TBT


----------



## toddishott

Sold a Waluigi Egg for 1.3ktbt


----------



## pandapples

Sold apple 2k


----------



## Maruchan

Hey Sholee you might have quite a bit of threads and posts to scan through, huhuhuhu.
anyway
Bought a (NOT 11-20-15 restock) Peach for 1.2k, and 2 Cherries for 300 each. Thanks! C:


----------



## Gracelia

Sold a chocolate cake for 3.5k today~


----------



## Skyfall

Wow, I don't envy your job tonight!  Brisk sales today.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I just checked, the background on the "new" choco cake *has* changed.  Very subtle.  I wonder if now there will be a price difference between the new choco cake and old choco cake.  You know, for people matching backgrounds and such.


----------



## tae

so does this mean that old cakes are going to inflate in prices?


----------



## King Dorado

Skyfall said:


> And I just checked, the background on the "new" choco cake *has* changed.  Very subtle.  I wonder if now there will be a price difference between the new choco cake and old choco cake.  You know, for people matching backgrounds and such.



im pretty sure the "old" choco cake has changed background too, right?


----------



## Gracelia

I think the "older choco cakes" bg have indeed changed too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

...to the new one* lol


----------



## King Dorado

Gracelia said:


> I think the "older choco cakes" bg have indeed changed too!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...to the new one* lol



yup, there's no old v new choco.  there  can be, only one!


----------



## Skyfall

King Dad said:


> yup, there's no old v new choco.  there  can be, only one!



Really?!?  Let me check, i have a choco cake somewhere...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yup, you guys are right, the background on the choco cake HAS changed.  Wow, cool!  Now the odd man out is the old cakes.  Still the grey background.  I'll be interested to see what happens to the price of those!


----------



## Maruchan

^ instant replay x 5 side-by-side-comparison <3

Oh, and 

bought 4x Fresh Peaches (this time it IS from 11-20-15 Restock) for 1.4k each. Thank you! C:

EDIT: and I think Justin mentioned that "The Chocolate Cake has received a small update to match the Tasty Cake's new cleaner background as well" Very thoughtful of them to pay attention to details there. ^^


----------



## Skyfall

Maruchan said:


> ^ instant replay x 5 side-by-side-comparison <3
> 
> Oh, and
> 
> bought 4x Fresh Peaches (this time it IS from 11-20-15 Restock) for 1.4k each. Thank you! C:



I don't know which one I like better, lol.  They're both cute.


----------



## Sholee

of course they would restock when I'm not home! ahahaha seems like I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## sej

I think the price of the regular cakes should go up, you cannot buy them anymore xD


----------



## Heyden

Sej said:


> I think the price of the regular cakes should go up, you cannot buy them anymore xD



They dont just go up, its according to market price
Even the title says it.. lol


----------



## sej

Haydenn said:


> They dont just go up, its according to market price
> Even the title says it.. lol



It was just a thought


----------



## Sholee

Sej said:


> I think the price of the regular cakes should go up, you cannot buy them anymore xD



I don't think it'll go up that much, there is 4,540 cakes out there but then again I didn't think popsicles would be worth 3K+ when they first came out ahahaha.


----------



## Skyfall

Sej said:


> I think the price of the regular cakes should go up, you cannot buy them anymore xD



I actually think they will go up eventually, but sholee will need to see some actual sales before she adjusts.

Fyi, sholee, there is a new bumping rule now, no more bumps unless 4 hours has passed.  I will have to remember because i like to bump this thread...


----------



## sej

Skyfall said:


> I actually think they will go up eventually, but sholee will need to see some actual sales before she adjusts.
> 
> Fyi, sholee, there is a new bumping rule now, no more bumps unless 4 hours has passed.  I will have to remember because i like to bump this thread...



Give it a couple of months aha


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> I actually think they will go up eventually, but sholee will need to see some actual sales before she adjusts.
> 
> Fyi, sholee, there is a new bumping rule now, no more bumps unless 4 hours has passed.  I will have to remember because i like to bump this thread...



Yeah I read that! I wonder if that 4 hour limit only applies to one person or the thread. So if I bump, someone else could bump in less than 4 hours and it'll be okay? Will confirm with a mod/admin ahahaha I don't need another bump warning. I've learned my lesson. However, I think that rule is good because I have seen a lot a threads on the forums where people bump really often even when it's already on the 1st page.  (//edit: read the post by Justin/Murray and it is indeed for the thread.)

Anyways, I went through all the posts and threads created since the last time I checked and have updated the prices. Not too much has changed. I also added a restock section so if anyones interested in seeing what and how many of "what" was restocked. 

It's 4:30AM here! good nights!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Brought a swirl for 650


----------



## Heyden

Sold Chocolate Cake for 3.5k


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I sold 2 peaches for 1k each.


----------



## sej

Sold an apple for 1.3k


----------



## Sholee

Added: 
2nd Restock Information on 3rd Post

Shop prices, tickets, eggs used to purchase collectibles will be re-added in difference section once I get around to it. If you guys have any ideas or things you would like to see on this thread, please let me know. I will be uploading my spreadsheet link with all the sales in the future once I finish up gathering information.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Could I suggest bolding  the collectables names, it seems a bit hard to see it.
I love everything else though


----------



## Sholee

Slammint said:


> Could I suggest bolding  the collectables names, it seems a bit hard to see it.
> I love everything else though



your wish is my command


----------



## Dinosaurz

Thanks it looks much better xD


----------



## Skyfall

I like the new organization A LOT!  Looking really good, great job!


----------



## Sleepi

bought 5 red candies for 80 BTB each, also I love the new layout, organisation and look of this thread! o: it's great (✿? ꒳ ` )


----------



## Damniel

$old cupcake for 300 TBT.


----------



## sej

Sold a chery for 200 tbt


----------



## inkling

Just bought a peach for 1.3k


----------



## Zulehan

That new layout: so sheik, so sleek.


----------



## Vizionari

Love the new layout!


----------



## Hanami

love the new layout! ^__^


----------



## Araie

Wow, I love the new getup you have there! Can you perhaps add back the information regarding the weird doll though? I think it's just a useful explanation to the new users who want to know about it.. you know?


----------



## jiny

I love the new layout! It's so clean and cute!


----------



## Sap88

I really like what happened to the guide! It looks beautiful Sholee!


----------



## jiny

I bought a cherry for 350!


----------



## Skyfall

Ah, finally get to bump it!


----------



## Sholee

Araie said:


> Wow, I love the new getup you have there! Can you perhaps add back the information regarding the weird doll though? I think it's just a useful explanation to the new users who want to know about it.. you know?



Yes it will be added back, im still working on the layout. No worries. I agree that it is useful info as well :]


----------



## pandapples

Bought a blue balloon for 1.7k!


----------



## roseflower

Bought a Tasty Cake for 15 TBT


----------



## Miharu

-Auctioned off a Green Candy for 800tbt!
-Sold 4 Peaches for 1.4k tbt each!
-Sold a Peach a few hours before selling the 4 peaches above for 1k tbt!
-Sold an Apple for 2k tbt
-Sold a Classic Egg for 1.2k tbt!
-Sold 1 Cherry for 350tbt​


----------



## Miharu

Traded a Chocolate Cake for a popsicle! c:


----------



## King Dorado

Miharu said:


> Traded a Chocolate Cake for a popsicle! c:



which did you trade away, and which did you receive??


----------



## Sap88

King Dad said:


> which did you trade away, and which did you receive??



Isn't it obvious ? Anyway Miharu traded her chocolate cake to Karen for a popsicle


----------



## Miharu

King Dad said:


> which did you trade away, and which did you receive??



I traded my Chocolate Cake for a popsicle xD


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland

wish I knew about this sooner! 

Traded my popsicle for a pumpkin cupcake without realising there would be a restock, and that I'll never be able to buy it back now :l 

great guide though, well be using this before doing trades now! >.<


----------



## Dinosaurz

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> wish I knew about this sooner!
> 
> Traded my popsicle for a pumpkin cupcake without realising there would be a restock, and that I'll never be able to buy it back now :l
> 
> great guide though, well be using this before doing trades now! >.<



When did you do that? Now or a long time ago


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland

Slammint said:


> When did you do that? Now or a long time ago



right before they did a restock on the halloween collectables :l I thought I would have never gotten a chance to get one after and really wanted the cupcake since my dad use to call my pumpkin when I was little ah {i know sounds stupid}. so I traded not knowing :l

though at the time I also had someone who wanted to trade BOTH my ice creams just for the cupcake :l I'm more upset I lost out on so much tbt because I could've used it to buy it back >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

though it probably wasn't even on the guide yet most likely, so it really comes down to my own dumb decision >.<


----------



## Kristen

sold a red candy for 95tbt


----------



## Nightmares

I so want those Japanese letters ;-;


----------



## Dinosaurz

Brought a normal cake for 360


----------



## EloquentElixir

^
And I sold it​


----------



## Gracelia

Forgot to say, but I sold x3 Chocolate Cake for 2.2k each~ Was a special circumstance, but ;A;;
(is it worth mentioning? lol~)


----------



## King Dorado

Gracelia said:


> Forgot to say, but I sold x3 Chocolate Cake for 2.2k each~ Was a special circumstance, but ;A;;
> (is it worth mentioning? lol~)



well if it was a discount or favor, then it should not be factored into the market report, it seems to me...


----------



## SharJoY

Gracelia said:


> Forgot to say, but I sold x3 Chocolate Cake for 2.2k each~ Was a special circumstance, but ;A;;
> (is it worth mentioning? lol~)



I can vouch for this.


----------



## Heyden

Sold 2 voodoos, 300 and 320


----------



## Dinosaurz

I traded a toy hammer to a friend-ish for 3 swirls and a popsicle


----------



## Maruchan

The new layout in the OP looks so fresh and amazing - Thanks Sholee!! *thumbs up*


----------



## King Dorado

sold 3 tasty cakes for 26 tbt apiece.  

accidentally sent 3 more to an inactive user.  Doh!


----------



## Heyden

Sold my last Chocolate Cake for 3k, bye bye


----------



## Heyden

Bought a full Candy set for 2150 TBT


----------



## King Dorado

sold 3 more tasty cakes for 26 tbt each.


----------



## Miharu

Sold a Pokeball for 16k tbt! c: 
Also sold a Popsicle for 3.5k tbt!


----------



## King Dorado

King Dad said:


> sold 3 more tasty cakes for 26 tbt each.





Miharu said:


> Sold a Pokeball for 16k tbt! c:
> Also sold a Popsicle for 3.5k tbt!



your profits were somewhat higher than mine today...


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## King Dorado

dude  that rabbit looks like Mick Jagger...


----------



## Nightmares

Sold a Popsicle for 3.7k ^.^


----------



## Miharu

Sold 6 Cherries for 200 tbt each!


----------



## Shimmer

Miharu said:


> Sold 6 Cherries for 200 tbt each!



Can confirm! I bought one of them for 200!


----------



## Skyfall

Choco cake was sold for 2.8 k: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?336379-chocolate-cake

- - - Post Merge - - -

And i just bought a choco cake 2.9 k myself


----------



## Heyden

Spellectable Shopping Spree Sales
2x Voodoo Dolls for 500
1x Voodoo Doll for 350
3x Voodoo Dolls for 900
1x Pumpkin Cake for 400
I bought them BTW lol


----------



## Jacob

bought 

1 red feather - 1.5k
1 Blue balloon - 2k

Sold 

1 chocolate cake - 2.8k (mentioned by *Skyfall*)


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Traded Mori letter for Togepi egg!


----------



## Skyfall

Oh yeah, almost forgot, bought a classic egg for 1.1k


----------



## Sholee

Ohemgeeee!! all these people selling collectibles coming outta nowhere! 
Thanks all for the updates!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Sholee said:


> Ohemgeeee!! all these people selling collectibles coming outta nowhere!
> Thanks all for the updates!



I know! XDD

I know you know but lol sold a cake for 350!


----------



## piichinu

sold a togepi egg for 2.3k


----------



## Heyden

Traded a Choco Cake for 2 Spellectable Sets


----------



## Shimmer

Haydenn said:


> Traded a Choco Cake for 2 Spellectable Sets



Can confirm!


----------



## Heyden

night bump!


----------



## Danielkang2

After selling my first Yellow Letter for 20k I just traded my 2nd Yellow Letter, A Blue Candy, A Green Balloon and a Peach for a Pokeball and 5k.


----------



## spamurai

A lots of prices have come down since last year 0_o
A part from Apples I see xD When did they become worth so much...

Also, lurking this sub forum for a yellow house


----------



## Sholee

I've noticed a lot of collectible for collectible trades in the TBT marketplace as well as postings here from you guys. These have never been added to my spreadsheet or SkyFall's method previously since it was hard to give it a monetary value. However, the thing with leaving them out is that many of the rare collectibles that I don't have much information on are traded this way, ie: feathers, pokeballs, letters, etc.

So as a seller/buyer when you trade a collectible for a collectible, what are you basing the values on? the max range? the average? the popularity?

I would like to incorporate these trades into my spreadsheet in some way, but I want it to be a fair and accurate pricing which makes it hard.


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> I've noticed a lot of collectible for collectible trades in the TBT marketplace as well as postings here from you guys. These have never been added to my spreadsheet or SkyFall's method previously since it was hard to give it a monetary value. However, the thing with leaving them out is that many of the rare collectibles that I don't have much information on are traded this way, ie: feathers, pokeballs, letters, etc.
> 
> So as a seller/buyer when you trade a collectible for a collectible, what are you basing the values on? the max range? the average? the popularity?
> 
> I would like to incorporate these trades into my spreadsheet in some way, but I want it to be a fair and accurate pricing which makes it hard.



I guess it's down to if the traders like each others collectibles... not necessarily the value...
It would be really difficult to incorporate this into your spreadsheet :/ There's too many permutations possible to include in all one place...

I nearly have 10k, so maybe I can get a yellow house/letter soon ^^


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> I guess it's down to if the traders like each others collectibles... not necessarily the value...
> It would be really difficult to incorporate this into your spreadsheet :/ There's too many permutations possible to include in all one place...
> 
> I nearly have 10k, so maybe I can get a yellow house/letter soon ^^



Yeah that's what I was thinking.. Womp womp..


----------



## Jacob

Sholee said:


> So as a seller/buyer when you trade a collectible for a collectible, what are you basing the values on? the max range? the average? the popularity?


Generally when I go for rare collectibles and I trade for collectibles, I value each collectible at the higher end of the guide. If I add TBT to my offer, it usually goes towards the rares collectible.


----------



## spamurai

How much are pokeberry Pokeballs worth :O

That's crazy xD

They'll probably be back soon anyway.

Edited typo xD


----------



## Shimmer

Purchased a red candy for 60tbt!


----------



## spamurai

Shimmer said:


> Purchased a red candy for 60tbt!



Nice find


----------



## Jacob

spamurai said:


> How much are pokeberry worth :O
> 
> That's crazy xD
> 
> They'll probably be back soon anyway.



People have been setting their rate at around 17-19k for the past couple days/weeks I believe


----------



## Sholee

Buddy said:


> Generally when I go for rare collectibles and I trade for collectibles, I value each collectible at the higher end of the guide. If I add TBT to my offer, it usually goes towards the rares collectible.
> 
> For example I bought I Danielkang2's Yellow House, peach, green balloon, and blue candy for a Pokeball and 5k.
> I priced the peach, green balloon, and blue candy for about 4.5-6k roughly, and and yellow house for roughly 18-19k.
> 
> Sorry if that is not what you asked, maybe I read your question wrong hahah



Hahaha no that helps! But it's just hard to get accurate pricing since everyone values collectibles differently. 

For example: Haydenn traded 1 choco cake for 2 spellectable sets.

If I priced those spellectables at the max range, it's only worth around 1,950 bells whereas the choco cake can up to 3,500 bells. It seems like a bad deal but Haydenn loooooooooves (love may even be an understatement lols ) the spellectables so to her, it's a good deal.


----------



## spamurai

Buddy said:


> People have been setting their rate at around 17-19k for the past couple days/weeks I believe



That's crazy.
I remember when people where gifting them around for free at the time :s


----------



## Dinosaurz

spamurai said:


> That's crazy.
> I remember when people where gifting them around for free at the time :s



Is that an offer to give it to me? Jk jk
I'm selling all my collectables right now to rack up 16k which I think I can buy a Pokeball for


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sold a CHOCOLATE CAKE for 3.5 I should add


----------



## Sholee

Slammint said:


> Sold a swirl for 3.5 I should add



Swirl?? or is that a popsicle?


----------



## Maruchan

Slammint said:


> Sold a swirl for 3.5 I should add





Sholee said:


> Swirl?? or is that a popsicle?



lol I was wondering about that too.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Crap meant a chocolate cake my brain is wierd today


----------



## Sholee

hahahah okay


----------



## Maruchan

But hey, swirls may be 3k anytime, nothing is safe these days mwahahahahha


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sold a Popsicle, Apple and swirl for 8k altogether

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot the prices WHOOPS


----------



## snowdrop

sold a cherry for 250 BTB


----------



## Sholee

*Another question: *Do you guys like having the average prices along with the recent sales? or do you guys not even look at that ahahah


----------



## Cheremtasy

Oh my gosh
I literally just noticed the new price guide.
How did I not notice this sooner omg. x'D


----------



## sizzi

Sholee said:


> *Another question: *Do you guys like having the average prices along with the recent sales? or do you guys not even look at that ahahah



Average Prices are good...


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm not keen on the average price, I just like using the range thing so I can pick my price more freely, I feel a bit tighter with the price there. Like I'm more pushed to use it.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Sholee said:


> *Another question: *Do you guys like having the average prices along with the recent sales? or do you guys not even look at that ahahah



Yes.


----------



## sej

Sholee said:


> *Another question: *Do you guys like having the average prices along with the recent sales? or do you guys not even look at that ahahah



I like it! It gives me a better idea!

Traded a chocolate cake for a popsicle


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Sholee said:


> *Another question: *Do you guys like having the average prices along with the recent sales? or do you guys not even look at that ahahah



That's what I normally look at! I find it a great resource. : )

Sold a candle for 250!


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> Hahaha no that helps! But it's just hard to get accurate pricing since everyone values collectibles differently.
> 
> For example: Haydenn traded 1 choco cake for 2 spellectable sets.
> 
> If I priced those spellectables at the max range, it's only worth around 1,950 bells whereas the choco cake can up to 3,500 bells. It seems like a bad deal but Haydenn loooooooooves (love may even be an understatement lols ) the spellectables so to her, it's a good deal.



i thought Haydenn was a dude.  sorry Haydenn!


----------



## Sholee

King Dad said:


> i thought Haydenn was a dude.  sorry Haydenn!



oh wait, I'm not sure either? I thought Hayden is a girl's name and assumed he/she was a girl.


----------



## pandapples

Tbh I though Haydenn was a guy for awhile until I saw them count up in boys vs girls thread lol.

Also I do like the avg price and I look at it when considering prices!


----------



## inkling

Personally I think a lot of people will find the averages to confusing since most people don't understand averages (also im not a math person and i know bc i get confused easily)


----------



## Heyden

rip I am a guy


----------



## pandapples

Why did you count up messed me up


----------



## The Hidden Owl

The way I see it, averages are just an extra tool for people who want to use them, so really people don't have to use them but its nice for the people who do.

If you take them down you wouldn't really be benefiting the people who don't use them but inconveniencing the people that do, so I think they should stay. : )


----------



## Heyden

btw just bought 3 Pumpkin Cakes for 1050 (350 each)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haydenn said:


> btw just bought 3 Pumpkin Cakes for 1050 (350 each)



Can confirm
she didn't want my candles


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Slammint said:


> Can confirm
> she didn't want my candles



HE RIP


----------



## Heyden

Slammint said:


> Can confirm
> *she* didn't want my candles



*back flips into the sun*


----------



## jiny

Sholee said:


> *Another question: *Do you guys like having the average prices along with the recent sales? or do you guys not even look at that ahahah



I like it! It gives me a better idea what price to sell my collectibles at.


----------



## Shimmer

Slammint said:


> I'm not keen on the average price, I just like using the range thing so I can pick my price more freely, I feel a bit tighter with the price there. Like I'm more pushed to use it.



This is how I view the average prices. Plus, it's kind of confusing (or maybe I'm just dumb lol). Are they the average of the collectible price range listed or the average price sold? 

I don't really care too much about them though. Just not really a fan.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haydenn said:


> *back flips into the sun*



What are you a boy
What boy is called haydenn


And has a profile picture of celeste

Not judging just saying lmao
But TBH what girl has a profile picture of fang


----------



## Heyden

Slammint said:


> What are you a boy
> What boy is called haydenn
> 
> 
> And has a profile picture of celeste
> 
> Not judging just saying lmao
> But TBH what girl has a profile picture of fang



It's gender neutral
and uh, I have whatever avatar I like thx!


----------



## King Dorado

how many transactions are used for the average aftermarket price?  all reported/observed?  just the ten most recent?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haydenn said:


> It's gender neutral
> and uh, I have whatever avatar I like thx!



You still didn't want my pretty candles so naw thx you can no longer talk to me
My candles are so offended


----------



## Heyden

Slammint said:


> Not judging just saying lmao
> But TBH what girl has a profile picture of fang


I don't get your point
I actually was starting to think you were a pretty cool person, I guess the confessions were right


----------



## Dinosaurz

Haydenn said:


> I don't get your point



I'm a girl and I have a profile picture of fang
and my profile is really boyish and stuff and I get called a boy alot


----------



## Sholee

King Dad said:


> how many transactions are used for the average aftermarket price?  all reported/observed?  just the ten most recent?



I add reported and observed to my spreadsheet, if someone reports here, I usually look through their posts/threads so I'm not double counting. (Super stalkerish of me)

For popular collectibles like swirls, popsicles, choco cakes, I have over 15+ recent sales that I take the average from. 

For rare collectibles like feathers and letters, I only have 1-5 sales to take averages for since they are not sold/bought often.



Shimmer said:


> This is how I view the average prices. Plus, it's kind of confusing (or maybe I'm just dumb lol). Are they the average of the collectible price range listed or the average price sold?
> 
> I don't really care too much about them though. Just not really a fan.



They are the average price sold. Previously, it was only reported as a range such as:

Some Random Collectible - market range - 1K - 3K 

This could mean that there was 1 sale of 1,000 bells and 4 sales of 3,000 bells
OR 4 sales of 1,000 bells and 1 sale of 3,000 bells.

So if the average for this collectible was 2.7K, you know that it's selling in more of the higher range than it is the lower range.


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> I add reported and observed to my spreadsheet, if someone reports here, I usually look through their posts/threads so I'm not double counting. (Super stalkerish of me)
> 
> For popular collectibles like swirls, popsicles, choco cakes, I have over 15+ recent sales that I take the average from.
> 
> For rare collectibles like feathers and letters, I only have 1-5 sales to take averages for since they are not sold/bought often.



re popular items, is there a hard set used for the averages?  such as a specific time period like over the last 2 weeks?  or a specific quantity like the last 20 sales?


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm like desperately needing to sell two swirls of mine xD
Any buyers?


----------



## Sholee

King Dad said:


> re popular items, is there a hard set used for the averages?  such as a specific time period like over the last 2 weeks?  or a specific quantity like the last 20 sales?



For popular ones, I plan to just keep 2 weeks worth of sales but I'm still new to this so I'm going to see and adjust as I go.

and of course if you guys have ideas for this thread, you can always let me know :]


----------



## Shimmer

Sholee said:


> I add reported and observed to my spreadsheet, if someone reports here, I usually look through their posts/threads so I'm not double counting. (Super stalkerish of me)
> 
> For popular collectibles like swirls, popsicles, choco cakes, I have over 15+ recent sales that I take the average from.
> 
> For rare collectibles like feathers and letters, I only have 1-5 sales to take averages for since they are not sold/bought often.
> 
> 
> 
> They are the average price sold. Previously, it was only reported as a range such as:
> 
> Some Random Collectible - market range - 1K - 3K
> 
> This could mean that there was 1 sale of 1,000 bells and 4 sales of 3,000 bells
> OR 4 sales of 1,000 bells and 1 sale of 3,000 bells.
> 
> So if the average for this collectible was 2.7K, you know that it's selling in more of the higher range than it is the lower range.



Oh! Well in that case that is waaaay more helpful. Never mind, I take back what I said. xD


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> For popular ones, I plan to just keep 2 weeks worth of sales but I'm still new to this so I'm going to see and adjust as I go.
> 
> and of course if you guys have ideas for this thread, you can always let me know :]



i havent been trading collectibles long enough to know what's best; maybe others can speak to how long price ranges "hold" for popular collectibles.  my impression is there's some degree of perpetuation based solely on the prices being reported, that influences the market.  for example, popsicle demand was already fairly high, but supply has gone up, which ordinarily would drop prices; but that hasnt happened.  its an interesting dynamic...


----------



## Dinosaurz

King Dad said:


> i havent been trading collectibles long enough to know what's best; maybe others can speak to how long price ranges "hold" for popular collectibles.  my impression is there's some degree of perpetuation based solely on the prices being reported, that influences the market.  for example, popsicle demand was already fairly high, but supply has gone up, which ordinarily would drop prices; but that hasnt happened.  its an interesting dynamic...


Supply hasn't really gone up? Has it
Demand went down slightly


----------



## Shimmer

King Dad said:


> i havent been trading collectibles long enough to know what's best; maybe others can speak to how long price ranges "hold" for popular collectibles.  my impression is there's some degree of perpetuation based solely on the prices being reported, that influences the market.  for example, popsicle demand was already fairly high, but supply has gone up, which ordinarily would drop prices; but that hasnt happened.  its an interesting dynamic...



I find that it's based off of the popularity of the collectible. Some people hoard them so not everyone can get the collectible they want, even if a few more were added into the market. Or the demand is just THAT great!

As well, I find it funny to watch certain collectibles raise in popularity out of nowhere. For example, the Pokeball. I've seen several threads of people wanting a Pokeball, yet a few months back, I hardly saw any. It seems to happen at random but I think that once two or more people go around and try really hard to get a certain collectible, that sparks people's interest.


----------



## Sholee

Slammint said:


> Supply hasn't really gone up? Has it
> Demand went down slightly



I agree from what I see, not too many people are biting at the 3.5K price anymore.



Shimmer said:


> I find that it's based off of the popularity of the collectible. Some people hoard them so not everyone can get the collectible they want, even if a few more were added into the market. Or the demand is just THAT great!
> 
> As well, I find it funny to watch certain collectibles raise in popularity out of nowhere. For example, the Pokeball. I've seen several threads of people wanting a Pokeball, yet a few months back, I hardly saw any. It seems to happen at random but I think that once two or more people go around and try really hard to get a certain collectible, that sparks people's interest.



Yepp! also with the yellow letter house, this week alone, there were 3 that have been sold whereas previously you'd see months go by without one being bought.


I think with the holidays approaching, more inactive members will come back which might mean more collectibles?


----------



## Skyfall

I sold 3 popsicles.  Two for 3000 BTB, and one in exchange of a choco cake.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## spamurai

I wonder why these type of threads don't get pinned?


----------



## Araie

Ignore me! (Originally posted something.. but meh.)


----------



## Sholee

Araie said:


> Ignore me! (Originally posted something.. but meh.)



ehh? if it's about the weird doll info, I responded on page 14 saying I already planned to add it back in another section of the thread.


----------



## Araie

Sholee said:


> ehh? if it's about the weird doll info, I responded on page 14 saying I already planned to add it back in another section of the thread.



No no! It was something about the post above, but then I realised that I was wrong.. so yep. I actually didn't know that you responded, though, so thanks for letting me know that!


----------



## Sholee

Araie said:


> No no! It was something about the post above, but then I realised that I was wrong.. so yep. I actually didn't know that you responded, though, so thanks for letting me know hat!



ooh okays, np!


----------



## spamurai

Araie said:


> No no! It was something about the post above, but then I realised that I was wrong.. so yep. I actually didn't know that you responded, though, so thanks for letting me know hat!



What did I do? :O


----------



## Maruchan

♥ Obtained that 5/5 Classic Egg that I've been seeking for 1.5k ♥ ​


----------



## Sholee

Maruchan said:


> ♥ Obtained that 5/5 Classic Egg that I've been seeking for 1.5k ♥ ​



Grats!! you got all 5 for 1.5k? 
Now onto the next collectible! :]


----------



## Maruchan

Sholee said:


> Grats!! you got all 5 for 1.5k?
> Now onto the next collectible! :]



Hahhahaha actually it's better than - most are gifts from Dear Friends <3 <3
It's the fifth one I purchased for 1.5k. 

Excatly! on to the next one! Thanks!


----------



## Araie

spamurai said:


> Was it my free bump causing confusion? :O Sorry >.<



Nope! I was just being a weirdo like always!


----------



## King Dorado

I saw a popsicle go today for under 3k bells.  

#returningtonormallevelsofpopsicleinsanity1stepatatime

- - - Post Merge - - -

ha- the forum editor automatically put a space in my long hashtag


----------



## Kristen

Sold two voodoo dolls for a total of 600btb
Bought an apple for 2k btb


- - - Post Merge - - -

And just bought a cherry for 300 btb!


----------



## piichinu

sold a pokeball for 19k


----------



## Hanami

bump~


----------



## spamurai

piichinu said:


> sold a pokeball for 19k



Woah 0_o
who even has 19k to spare xD


----------



## pandapples

Sold 3 cherries 300 each


----------



## Dinosaurz

spamurai said:


> Woah 0_o
> who even has 19k to spare xD



I was gonna but I'm poor
Looking for cheaper or 19.5 in a auction.... Still debating on doing it


----------



## Heyden

Bought a Voodoo Doll for 300


----------



## Maruchan

Hi: Bought a (11-21-2015) fresh fancy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for 1.3k. Thanks! C:


----------



## SableShy

Sold a pokeball for 23.5k


----------



## Crash

sold a togepi egg for 2.6k and in the process of selling a blue candy for 2.25k c:​


----------



## Skyfall

SableShy said:


> Sold a pokeball for 23.5k



Wow, congrats!  I'm searching my memory, and I think that's a record!


----------



## King Dorado

appears that LeaveMeAlone sold 5 classic cakes for 540 forum bells each...

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually- cant tell if that consummated...


----------



## Libra

SableShy said:


> Sold a pokeball for 23.5k



Wow, impressive. Expensive little pixels, LOL.


----------



## Gracelia

Bought a peach for 1.3k : )


----------



## Dinosaurz

I wanna buy a rare collectable xD


----------



## Fantasyrick

bump


----------



## Sap88

^Bumpy!!


----------



## piichinu

King Dad said:


> appears that LeaveMeAlone sold 5 classic cakes for 540 forum bells each...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> actually- cant tell if that consummated...



ye i sent the bells and got the cakes


----------



## pandapples

Bought swirl 850


----------



## sej

Coach - 11-08-2014 09:57 
Okay! I'll send it when I've got the TBT. Would you like a message?

Sej - 11-08-2014 09:55 PM
I will buy your spare Popsicle for 170 TBT 

Good times :')
When a popsicle was that much ahhhh


----------



## cIementine

sold voodoo doll for 300 ;v;
and a candle for 250


----------



## Cadbberry

Sej said:


> Coach - 11-08-2014 09:57
> Okay! I'll send it when I've got the TBT. Would you like a message?
> 
> Sej - 11-08-2014 09:55 PM
> I will buy your spare Popsicle for 170 TBT
> 
> Good times :')
> When a popsicle was that much ahhhh



I used to sell um for 250 a pop, good times, nice times


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sold a Chocolate Cake for 2,700 TBT --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And purchased a Blue Candy for 2,250 TBT -->


----------



## Dinosaurz

Brought a blue candy in an auction for 2.2k


----------



## spamurai

Sej said:


> Coach - 11-08-2014 09:57
> Okay! I'll send it when I've got the TBT. Would you like a message?
> 
> Sej - 11-08-2014 09:55 PM
> I will buy your spare Popsicle for 170 TBT
> 
> Good times :')
> When a popsicle was that much ahhhh



I gave 2 away for free.


----------



## Vizionari

I sold an ancient candle for 250~


----------



## Heyden

Bump


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Jacob

Bought a Teal Letter for 1.7k today.


----------



## pandapples

Sold yellow candy 70 & red 100


----------



## strawberrywine

Sold a Peach for 5btb


----------



## glow

Bought peach for 5 tbt


----------



## Araie

m3ow_ said:


> Bought peach for 5 tbt



Dang, nice!


----------



## spamurai

Anyone know of anyone selling a yellow letter?


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## pandapples

Sold 3 red candies for 100 each


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## SharJoY

I bought a stale cake for 350


----------



## Gracelia

Bought two peach collectibles for 1.3k each!


----------



## spamurai

Would be easier if this was pinned xD


----------



## strawberrywine

Sold a Chocolate Cake for 5btb
Sold an Apple + Pear for 1btb


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuuump!


----------



## King Dorado

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Sold a Chocolate Cake for 5btb



i hope it was to FantasyRick!!


----------



## Heyden

King Dad said:


> i hope it was to FantasyRick!!



I'm glad it wasn't!!!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## spamurai

I bought a Yellow House for 10k TBT and a Blue Candy.


----------



## SharJoY

spamurai said:


> I bought a Yellow House for 10k TBT and a Blue Candy.



Congrats on getting your yellow house!


----------



## spamurai

Misti said:


> Congrats on getting your yellow house!



Thank you ^^


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Cadbberry

Been buying and selling a lot of Christmas lights for 29 bells, exactly how much it is in the shop if it means anything to this


----------



## Sholee

Cadbberry said:


> Been buying and selling a lot of Christmas lights for 29 bells, exactly how much it is in the shop if it means anything to this



So you're not spending any money then , How I wish these collectibles were permanent!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sholee said:


> So you're not spending any money then , How I wish these collectibles were permanent!



I don't wanna make money I just wanna make sure everyone has spirit :3


----------



## The Pennifer

I meant to post this before, but, thank you for all the hard work and providing this handy guide!


----------



## Skyfall

The Pennifer said:


> I meant to post this before, but, thank you for all the hard work and providing this handy guide!



Ditto!  Its looking amazing.  . And bump!


----------



## Sholee

The Pennifer said:


> I meant to post this before, but, thank you for all the hard work and providing this handy guide!





Skyfall said:


> Ditto!  Its looking amazing.  . And bump!



Thanks guys! :]


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## pandapples

Sold 2 choco cakes 2.9k each (=D), sold one yellow candy 70 btb, bought one reg egg 600 btb


----------



## inkling

bumpy


----------



## Miharu

Sold 2 Spellectible Sets for 900tbt each!


----------



## King Dorado

Miharu said:


> Sold 2 Spellectible Sets for 900tbt each!



hey let's see how nice a line of popsicles looks under a line of the Christmas lights- they have similar colors!


----------



## Sholee

*
T G I F 
*​


----------



## Kirito

Sold two cake collectibles at 400 TBT each


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sap88

Traded a chocolate cake for walugi egg and 1.5kTBT (3k worth ^^)


----------



## Maruchan

Bought one Green Candy for 400. Thank you! C:

(unrelated side note: love the 'official bump' - excellent color & font choices, and the :3 bunny is so darn cute)


----------



## piske

Sold a red candy for 50 TBT :>


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## piske

Ooh I love the information section! Is that relatively new?


----------



## Sap88

Bought a cherry for 245 TBT!


----------



## King Dorado

I saw toxifoxy sell an ice cream swirl for 1000 tbt.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## The Hidden Owl

sold a green candy for 629 bells!


----------



## Heyden

Bought a Blue Balloon for 2000TBT


----------



## Jacob

Haydenn said:


> Bought a Blue Balloon for 2000TBT



Can vouch.


----------



## Sholee

P e o n y said:


> Ooh I love the information section! Is that relatively new?



Yes it is indeed~ but may change it back to spoilers with the prices


----------



## piske

Sold a red candy for 60 TBT :> and thank you for the info!!! :>


----------



## matt

I don't understand how blue candy average price can be 2.3k when the range of recent sales price goes up to 2.2k?


----------



## Sholee

matt said:


> I don't understand how blue candy average price can be 2.3k when the range of recent sales price goes up to 2.2k?



Probably a typo on my part or formula's on my excel isn't right. Will check once I get home~


----------



## Gracelia

lil bump!

and bought a blue candy collectible for 2k tbt~!


----------



## Sap88

Bought green candy for 325 ^^


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> Probably a typo on my part or formula's on my excel isn't right. Will check once I get home~



there was auction of a classic cake for over 500 tbt ,and some other recent 500+ prices paid for classic cake as well.


----------



## Sholee

King Dad said:


> there was auction of a classic cake for over 500 tbt ,and some other recent 500+ prices paid for classic cake as well.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Miharu

Sold 2 more spellectible sets for 900tbt per set! c:


----------



## Sholee

Miharu said:


> Sold 2 more spellectible sets for 900tbt per set! c:



Hmm how would you price them separately? or is it 300 each?


----------



## Miharu

Sholee said:


> Hmm how would you price them separately? or is it 300 each?



I priced the cupcake for 350 tbt, Doll for 350tbt and Candle for 200tbt c:


----------



## Sholee

Miharu said:


> I priced the cupcake for 350 tbt, Doll for 350tbt and Candle for 200tbt c:



thank you very much :]


----------



## Miharu

Sholee said:


> thank you very much :]



You're welcome!! Glad I could help!! Sorry I didn't clarify that earlier!! ; v ;


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## spamurai

Are the prices different depending on age?
That would be crazy...

Still searching for 2013 and older letter collectibles *_*


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> Are the prices different depending on age?
> That would be crazy...
> 
> Still searching for 2013 and older letter collectibles *_*



There weren't as many restocks for the letters in 2013 as there were in 2014-15. I think I'm one of the few that have 2013 letter collectibles but can't trade them since I got em all lined up.


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> There weren't as many restocks for the letters in 2013 as there were in 2014-15. I think I'm one of the few that have 2013 letter collectibles but can't trade them since I got em all lined up.



Dayummmmm...


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Do you have any idea if any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 were restocked this year so far? Other letters were so I can't imagine why the pink ones wouldn't be, but that's what I heard.


----------



## Sholee

The Hidden Owl said:


> Do you have any idea if any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were restocked this year so far? Other letters were so I can't imagine why the pink ones wouldn't be, but that's what I heard.



Hmmm, I searched around and looked for pink letters that other members have in their lineup and I haven't seen one with a 2015 timestamp, so maybe it's possible there wasn't a restock?


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## sej

I love these bump banners xD
I am seeing cakes sell for 600+ tbt


----------



## skarmoury

Hello! I bought two birthstones (April and December), 275 tbt each. c:


----------



## Sholee

Sej said:


> I love these bump banners xD
> I am seeing cakes sell for 600+ tbt



yeahh these cakes are on fire! people must love eating stale cakes. I am curious to see how high that cake auction goes though.


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> yeahh these cakes are on fire! people must love eating stale cakes. I am curious to see how high that cake auction goes though.



cmon now, they're "classic cakes"...


----------



## Sholee

King Dad said:


> cmon now, they're "classic cakes"...



that's what they want you to think ;]


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> that's what they want you to think ;]



I've got extras, so that's what *I* want you to think too!  

besides, they ARE classic!  the new tasty cakes are carrot cakes, which are nice, but they lack the richness and creamy layers of flavor of the Classic cake!  plus raspberry!


----------



## piske

Bump for Sholee! ;>


----------



## Miharu

Auctioned a green candy for 500tbt! c:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Skyfall

I like this screaming bunny bump the best.   

(Also great idea on the Information section, that's awesome.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Miharu said:


> Auctioned a green candy for 500tbt! c:



Bought the candy from Miharu for 500


----------



## SharJoY

Skyfall said:


> I like this screaming bunny bump the best.
> 
> (Also great idea on the Information section, that's awesome.



Yea but what about the one of him dancing...I mean didn't you notice that hip action? He he


----------



## King Dorado

crikey- i like Jagger bunny way better than tantrum bunny...


----------



## Maruchan

....now I know why I find em cute yet somewhat familiar - they happen to look like some of my colleagues lol.



Skyfall said:


> I like this screaming bunny bump the best.





Misti said:


> Yea but what about the one of him dancing...I mean didn't you notice that hip action? He he



Totally agree...
They are both adorable! ^^

Oh, oh, and I purchased 3 Green Candies from member Sholee. @450 each. XD
...and 3 Red Candies @80 each as well. Thanks!


----------



## Sholee

Misti said:


> Yea but what about the one of him dancing...I mean didn't you notice that hip action? He he








my hips don't lie​


----------



## King Dorado

Maruchan said:


>



that bunny looks like she's throwing out the noonan-hex at somebody trying to make a free throw, like a cheerleader for the opposing team or something...

- - - Post Merge - - -

just saw that Roxi sold her CLASSIC cake    to Blizzard today for 600 forum bells....


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Araie

Sold an apple for 2k. (It was supposed to be 1.7k, but the buyer gave me extra! And yes, it was on purpose!)


----------



## piske

Are people just not reading this thing?! I've seen some crazy asks today ;w;


----------



## Maruchan

P e o n y said:


> Are people just not reading this thing?! I've seen some crazy asks today ;w;



Yeah, it's funny how I saw random posts linking/quoting the already closed old thread. XD
oh
and
B U M P ?


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Dinosaurz

There was a cake restock


----------



## Sholee

StarryWolf said:


> There was a cake restock



Ohh thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Dinosaurz

One chocolate cake restocked xD


----------



## strawberrywine

Bought a Pink Letter for 2k


----------



## glow

I believe the pinwheel and blue balloon have the wrong pics, unless there's a redesign I don't know about c;


----------



## Araie

m3ow_ said:


> I believe the pinwheel and blue balloon have the wrong pics, unless there's a redesign I don't know about c;



No, they are right!


----------



## HMCaprica

piichinu said:


> sold a pokeball for 19k


IDONT you will refflugex thr whol 8 is broken in zone ofplat=ce to that can fet the ussue ihl.gre it
 hello at moridb dot com


----------



## Heyden

HMCaprica said:


> IDONT you will refflugex thr whol 8 is broken in zone ofplat=ce to that can fet the ussue ihl.gre it
> hello at moridb dot com



me too


----------



## glow

Araie said:


> No, they are right!



so weird, on my iPad different pictures show up xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



HMCaprica said:


> IDONT you will refflugex thr whol 8 is broken in zone ofplat=ce to that can fet the ussue ihl.gre it
> hello at moridb dot com



same


----------



## Araie

m3ow_ said:


> so weird, on my iPad different pictures show up xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> same



Huh. That's strange..


----------



## roseflower

Bought a Tasty Cake for 15 TBT c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl

bought a yoshi for 4.9k.


----------



## Sholee

StarryWolf said:


> One chocolate cake restocked xD



looks like they restocked 1 more


----------



## piske

Sholee said:


> looks like they restocked 1 more



What? When! I've been refreshing ;w; rip me - sorry I know this isn't the place for this, ignore me :>


----------



## Sholee

P e o n y said:


> What? When! I've been refreshing ;w; rip me - sorry I know this isn't the place for this, ignore me :>



not sure when :[


----------



## emolga

HMCaprica said:


> IDONT you will refflugex thr whol 8 is broken in zone ofplat=ce to that can fet the ussue ihl.gre it
> hello at moridb dot com



relatable


----------



## piske

Sholee said:


> not sure when :[



I think it was around 4:30 because it looked like Justin may have dropped a hint in the hype thread xD of course it was when I was not online ;w;


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## pandapples

Bought green candy 350


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sap88

5 Orange presents restocked!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## PeeBraiin

Does t count if we sell parcels?
Because someone bought a green parcel off me for 500tbt


----------



## Sholee

Universaljellyfish said:


> Does t count if we sell parcels?
> Because someone bought a green parcel off me for 500tbt



Hmm I don't think so because they're temporary collectibles


----------



## toddishott

Bought a red feather for 1.4ktbt


----------



## Spooky.

Are those Astral numbers worth anything at all? I've had this collectible called "Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10" forever and I never see it mentioned. Are they basically worthless?


----------



## Cadbberry

Namstar said:


> Are those Astral numbers worth anything at all? I've had this collectible called "Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10" forever and I never see it mentioned. Are they basically worthless?



They can not be sent to other users


----------



## Spooky.

Cadbberry said:


> They can not be sent to other users



Oh, that explains it. Where were they from? I don't even remember how I got one, just that it's been sitting there forever.


----------



## Gracelia

Namstar said:


> Oh, that explains it. Where were they from? I don't even remember how I got one, just that it's been sitting there forever.



It was for the 10th TBT anniversary


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a choco cake for 2.7k


----------



## Sholee

toddishott said:


> Bought a red feather for 1.4ktbt



GRATSS!! you've been looking for it for a long time ^^


----------



## Sholee

I have uploaded my spreadsheet recording sales of collectibles 
(Link is in "Resources Spoiler" on the first post)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fi_HLi58norOzTGMOwkww5wuWRQQXfF0OARxgynNIrI/edit?usp=sharing

Feel free to let me know if you find anything missing or wrong


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## piske

Bump! :>

Seems like people are keen to get rid of their spellectibles right now! :O


----------



## King Dorado

P e o n y said:


> Bump! :>
> 
> Seems like people are keen to get rid of their spellectibles right now! :O



its Christmas- people keen to sell anything they got so they can snag that GI Joe with the kung fu grip collectible when it unwraps next week...


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> its Christmas- people keen to sell anything they got so they can snag that GI Joe with the kung fu grip collectible when it unwraps next week...



Ahaha, I sincerely hope it turns out to be that LOL xD Awww but won't they want them next year when it's Halloween time? :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> *
> B U M P
> *​



Cutest bump ever! （≧∇≦）


----------



## Sholee

P e o n y said:


> Cutest bump ever! （≧∇≦）



TY! ^^


----------



## King Dorado

hey hey- youse guys are knocking my candle selling thread down a notch!


----------



## Sholee

King Dad said:


> hey hey- youse guys are knocking my candle selling thread down a notch!



hahaha i'll bump it back for you in 4 hours~ ^^


----------



## PeeBraiin

P e o n y said:


> Ahaha, I sincerely hope it turns out to be that LOL xD Awww but won't they want them next year when it's Halloween time? :O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Cutest bump ever! （≧∇≦）



Yup! Thats basically how it works.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## glow

bought voodoo for 120 c:


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!  

(I almost don't want to bump it, because I like all the different bump bunnies.


----------



## piske

BUMP BUMP BOOOO! c:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## King Dorado

nobody is buying right now...


----------



## Sholee

I think people are preoccupied with the xmas events and also the holidays. 
(or at least that's my situation~)


----------



## Nightmares

Bump


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bought 2 popsicles for 450 tbt each~
(I know it was a steal tbh i got lucky uvu)


----------



## King Dorado

Universaljellyfish said:


> Bought 2 popsicles for 450 tbt each~
> (I know it was a steal tbh i got lucky uvu)



the heck?!  where's you find those?


----------



## PeeBraiin

King Dad said:


> the heck?!  where's you find those?



On this thread
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...47;-TBT-Collectibles-&#10047;&#10047;&#10047;

They still have one available but are looking tontrade it for an apple and won't sell


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## pandapples

Sold 1 choco cake for 3k


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Heyden

Bought 3 pumpkin cakes for 200 each


----------



## roseflower

Sold a chocolate Cake for 2,9k c:


----------



## PeeBraiin




----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## PeeBraiin

Traded a popsicle for 2 choco cakes 
(Not sure if that bring up the value but I thought I'd just post it here)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgot to add that I also got a waliugi egg for 1k


----------



## Frjck

bump! c:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Maruchan

These are just too darn cute..... * 3 *

The current Holiday Gifts are not tracked because they are only giftable once, right...?
(they'd better be something really nice, as we are quite bonded for life with them lol)


----------



## SharJoY

Maruchan said:


> These are just too darn cute..... * 3 *
> 
> The current Holiday Gifts are not tracked because they are only giftable once, right...?
> (they'd better be something really nice, as we are quite bonded for life with them lol)



I was thinking this morning that I hope they are not gag gifts.....that would be awful, lol.


----------



## Sholee

Maruchan said:


> The current Holiday Gifts are not tracked because they are only giftable once, right...?
> [SIZE=1](they'd better be something really nice, as we are quite bonded for life with them lol)[/SIZE][/QUOTE]
> Yep, if they were similar to the birthstones, I would include it but Justin said that any ungifted presents will disappear from your inventory on the 25th.
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Misti, post: 5964916, member: 49563"]I was thinking this morning that I hope they are not gag gifts.....that would be awful, lol.[/QUOTE]
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if they were gag gifts. Imagine if all the gifts turn out to be pears and oranges!! but I enjoyed the events so I'd be happy with whatever it opens into.


----------



## piske

I bought an apple for 1.4k + a blue present :> not sure how to quantify the value of the present! xD


----------



## PeeBraiin

Wow price of spellectibles has gone down so much O:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bought a classic egg for 900 tbt


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## King Dorado

who is bumping this?  i dont see any user name?  is it the ghost of the last Christmas tree?


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Blueskyy

A ghost is inhabiting this guide. So sp0o0o0o0o0ky


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Damniel

Bumping.


----------



## mother of all llamas

Purchased a Tasty Cake for 15 TBT


----------



## Heyden

bump


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bought a blue candy for 2k


----------



## Skyfall

Look, sholee's so invisible!  And bump...


----------



## Gracelia

Little bump!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a swirl for 920


----------



## Naekoya

bump c:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## brownboy102

Sholee where are you


----------



## PeeBraiin

bought ど for 900 tbt


----------



## Pusheen

sold cake for 250 tbt


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Frjck

bump!


----------



## reyy

Wait, cake is 400 tbt bells now?
Woah.
I remember back when you could buy it from the store for 20.
Interesting.

brb lol gonna get on my sister's account and gift myself the cake she has : ^ ) [its not like shes ever on here anyway lmao]


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a green candy for 350


----------



## toddishott

Sold two Voodoo Dolls for 500tbt total so 250tbt each


----------



## Heyden

bump
the market for collectibles has decreased a lot


----------



## King Dorado

Haydenn said:


> bump
> the market for collectibles has decreased a lot



i think its a temporary dip, but may take a month or two to resume-- everybody's tapped out from Christmas, and also still enjoying their new Christmas collectibles.  this is also time of year with a lot of people traveling or otherwise out of their routine of goofing off on this forum.


----------



## Flyffel

bump


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## toadsworthy

what about the new christmas collectibles? how much are they worth and stuff? or is the market for them still new? I am wondering how much the Christmas Lights Colelctibles cost


----------



## King Dorado

toadsworthy said:


> what about the new christmas collectibles? how much are they worth and stuff? or is the market for them still new? I am wondering how much the Christmas Lights Colelctibles cost



the Christmas collectibles cannot be gifted.  (when they were boxed gifts they could be gifted, but only once; if they were not gifted then they would not "unwrap" to display the collectible inside).

the Christmas lights can still be bought in the shop; but Justin said they would all be de-activated on Jan.7....


----------



## toadsworthy

how do you get snowflakes to buy them with though?


----------



## classically.trained

toadsworthy said:


> how do you get snowflakes to buy them with though?



There was an event (Jingle's Jolly Jamboree) where you could get snowflakes, but it's over now. So you can't get them anymore.


----------



## King Dorado

toadsworthy said:


> how do you get snowflakes to buy them with though?



you can still buy Christmas lights for 29 tbt.  go to the regular Bell Tree Shop-- there's a tab for Jingle's Jolly Collectibles where you can buy the lights with forum bells...


----------



## toadsworthy

King Dad said:


> you can still buy Christmas lights for 29 tbt.  go to the regular Bell Tree Shop-- there's a tab for Jingle's Jolly Collectibles where you can buy the lights with forum bells...



omg thank you kind dad! I woulda been mad if I missed these I think they look cute


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Naekoya

bump! owo


----------



## matt

Shame nothing from Christmas this year can go on there...unlike the fair where we can gift for extortionate amounts


----------



## Sholee

matt said:


> Shame nothing from Christmas this year can go on there...unlike the fair where we can gift for extortionate amounts



Yeah :'( But mods didn't want the event to be something where people profit off each other considering it was Christmas afterall. 

I do miss looking at everyone's colorful presents though.


----------



## sej

I sold a Popsicle for 1.5 k


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> Yeah :'( But mods didn't want the event to be something where people profit off each other considering it was Christmas afterall.



oh there was a ton of profits made on the 'pass the present' board.  i think all those threads were since transferred here to the tbt market place board.



Sej said:


> I sold a Popsicle for 1.5 k



that was cheap!


----------



## Sholee

King Dad said:


> oh there was a ton of profits made on the 'pass the present' board.  i think all those threads were since transferred here to the tbt market place board.



I feel bad for anyone buying up the orange parcels thinking it was going to be the "best" collectible.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

King Dad said:


> the Christmas collectibles cannot be gifted.  (when they were boxed gifts they could be gifted, but only once; if they were not gifted then they would not "unwrap" to display the collectible inside).



That's not true. Some people bought gifts that they didn't send and the gifts _did_ open up. They can't be sent anymore, of course, but the collectibles belong to the person who bought them. If I had known that would happen, I would have kept what I bought. I only traded because I thought that we _had_ to.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope it's okay to give an example because I've only seen it a few times, but *ACNLover10* has a Jingle collectible. If you hover over it, you'll see that it doesn't have the "Gift received" message under it. It simply says, "Jingle Christmas Doll." That means he didn't send the gift and it still opened up for him to keep.


----------



## Peter

Sold a Pink House for 1.5K and a Cherry for 250~


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Heyden

Bump


----------



## King Dorado

Belle of Pripyat said:


> That's not true. Some people bought gifts that they didn't send and the gifts _did_ open up. They can't be sent anymore, of course, but the collectibles belong to the person who bought them. If I had known that would happen, I would have kept what I bought. I only traded because I thought that we _had_ to.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I hope it's okay to give an example because I've only seen it a few times, but *ACNLover10* has a Jingle collectible. If you hover over it, you'll see that it doesn't have the "Gift received" message under it. It simply says, "Jingle Christmas Doll." That means he didn't send the gift and it still opened up for him to keep.



 i coincidentally also saw that and asked them about it before you posted this, but they werent sure how they got it.  Can anybody confirm their untraded gift opened up for them??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> I feel bad for anyone buying up the orange parcels thinking it was going to be the "best" collectible.



aha - i kinda wish i'd stuck with 1 row of gifts instead of 2.


----------



## Sholee

King Dad said:


> i coincidentally also saw that and asked them about it before you posted this, but they werent sure how they got it.  Can anybody confirm their untraded gift opened up for them??



Hmmm I'm super curious as well now. Maybe it was a glitch? I haven't seen anyone else with this besides ACNLover.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Sholee said:


> Hmmm I'm super curious as well now. Maybe it was a glitch? I haven't seen anyone else with this besides ACNLover.



I saw one or two other people, but I can't remember who they are. If I find them again, I'll ask.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Heyden

bump


----------



## glow

bought 1 green, 1 red and 1 blue feather for 4k


----------



## Heyden

Bought green feather for 1.5k
Sold a bunch of Candles 250 each
Bought voodoo for 250
Party Popper for 8k
Sold a lot of Pumpkin Cakes 300 each
Sold Blue Balloon 3k


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

King Dad said:


> i coincidentally also saw that and asked them about it before you posted this, but they werent sure how they got it.  Can anybody confirm their untraded gift opened up for them??





Sholee said:


> Hmmm I'm super curious as well now. Maybe it was a glitch? I haven't seen anyone else with this besides ACNLover.



I see that *Mairmalade* also has a Jingle Christmas Doll that doesn't appear to have been a gift. I'm having second thoughts about asking questions, though, because I don't want to seem nosy. I still think a few people just didn't send their gift to anyone else and it opened up for them to keep.

Also, *CrossAnimal* has a Jingle Christmas Doll _and_ a Timmy Christmas Doll.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## skarmoury

Sold 2 yellow candies for 30 and 3 red candies for 45 c:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bought a blue balloon for 2k


----------



## glow

bought swirl for 550


----------



## pandapples

Bought green letter 2k. Sold regular cake 450


----------



## Heyden

Sold Choco Cake 1.5k


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bump!


----------



## toadsworthy

Bump this!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold one cherry for 250


----------



## piske

Bump! :>


----------



## piske

Sold a choco cake for 1.5k.


----------



## Heyden

Sold Blue Balloon 2.5k, bought Blue Feather 1.5k


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Heyden

Traded Choco Cake for Red Feather


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Witch

bumpy c:


----------



## Shimmer

Whoa, that chocolate cake and popsicle price drop o:


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers.


----------



## Crash

bump c:​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## piske

Wow! Chocolate cake has dropped a lot!


----------



## tae

i bought a peach yesterday for 1k.


----------



## tae

bought a cherry for 100tbt.


----------



## Jacob

bought a cherry for 175!


----------



## Shimmer

Jacob said:


> bought a cherry for 175!



Confirmed!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## lucitine

Bought a pumpkin cupcake thing for 150tbt~


----------



## Damniel

Bump


----------



## Kayrii

*^ bump ^*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Venn

Bought a Red Candy for 30tbt the other day!


----------



## Kayrii

*^ BUMP ^​*


----------



## Crash

bump!​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Kayrii

Bought a cake today for 250 TBT ^.^


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## King Dorado

i been gone, whats happenin, whats new, dag looks like im still poor...


----------



## King Dorado

traded 500tbt and 2 stale cakes for a peach...


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Jacob4

bump


----------



## jiny

boop


----------



## cosmylk

this should be stickied


----------



## uwuzumakii

I think there was a choco cake restock today, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers!


----------



## King Dorado

hey skyfall!  are things always this slow in february?  what time of year does the collectible market heat back up??


----------



## Jacob

King Dad said:


> hey skyfall!  are things always this slow in february?  what time of year does the collectible market heat back up??



Richer members are usually here for holidays or Summer, and with the fair in the summer, that would be my best guess.


or whenever miharu/maruchan/blizzard comes back


----------



## Skyfall

King Dad said:


> hey skyfall!  are things always this slow in february?  what time of year does the collectible market heat back up??



Hiya!  Yeah... as I recall, things slow down for a bit, for some reason summers tend to be more "busy" on the market?  It heats up after any "event" around here, as I remember.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> Richer members are usually here for holidays or Summer, and with the fair in the summer, that would be my best guess.
> 
> 
> or whenever miharu/maruchan/blizzard comes back



This!  And, yes, sometimes the market swings upwards as soon as something catches the interest of the "big players".   

(Sorry Sholee for chatting on thread, but it's all relevant!  Guide looking good, by the way!  Doin' a great job.


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> (Sorry Sholee for chatting on thread, but it's all relevant!  Guide looking good, by the way!  Doin' a great job.



You can chat here anytime you want :]


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Miily

boop


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Javocado

I bought 3 Peaches for 10 TBT each so Peach price is now 10 TBT thank


----------



## SharJoY

Javocado said:


> I bought 3 Peaches for 10 TBT each so Peach price is now 10 TBT thank



That is what I call a market crash....but a great deal for you!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## King Dorado

sold a schokolad cake for 1,500 forum bells.


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> sold a schokolad cake for 1,500 forum bells.



Oh you sold it, yay :>


----------



## King Dorado

pinelle said:


> Oh you sold it, yay :>



hah yes, thanks.  now i hunt for a blue candy with the proceeds...


----------



## King Dorado

speaking of which, thought i saw Han Solo sell one for 1500 to somebody.  anyone confirm?


----------



## PeeBraiin

sold choco cake for 1.6


----------



## King Dorado

bought blue candy for 1,500 forum bells.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Crash

bump <3​


----------



## Sholee

Crash said:


> bump <3​



Thanks! :]


----------



## toddishott

Sold a September Birthstone for 300tbt


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Kayrii

Just bought a couple things xD
Stale cake: 300 TBT
Stale cake: 280 TBT
Pumpkin Cupcake: 180 TBT


----------



## tae

i just bought my 2nd peach for 1k.


----------



## King Dorado

congrats- that's a good price!


----------



## Venn

Kayrii said:


> Just bought a couple things xD
> Stale cake: 300 TBT
> Stale cake: 280 TBT
> Pumpkin Cupcake: 180 TBT



I can confirm the 280 price!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## rebornking

What is a Stale cake plaes


----------



## Venn

rebornking said:


> What is a Stale cake plaes



This:




I believe it was the original cake or something like that. The shop has a new cake now, so I believe some people started calling it the "Stale Cake" because it became the "old" cake.


----------



## Araie

Bump!


----------



## Crash

bump ​


----------



## tae

i sold 2 stale cakes for 300tbt each
and one cherry for 200.


----------



## Miily

i sold 3 stale cakes for 700 tbt all


----------



## tae

i sold 3 stale cakes got 900tbt in total. 300 each.


----------



## You got mail!

_Sold a toy hammer for 5000 tbt  _​


----------



## Jacob

Sold Purple Feather for 14k TBT.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I sold 2 yellow candies for 50 BTB each


----------



## uwuzumakii

There was a choco cake restock. Not sure how many though.


----------



## Sholee

BluePikachu47 said:


> There was a choco cake restock. Not sure how many though.



thanks for letting me know!


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> thanks for letting me know!



cherry, peach, and apple as well...


----------



## tae

got 1 choco cake for 1400.


----------



## piske

Bump for Sholee!


----------



## Jacob

Bought:
apple for 1.7k
Stake Cake 300
Ice Cream Swirl 850


----------



## King Dorado

sold a cherry collectible for 250 forum bells.


----------



## Jacob

Bought:
Peach - 1.1k
Blue Candy - 1.5k

Keep up the good work, Sholee!


----------



## King Dorado

bumpers


----------



## spamurai

Only just saw the Wiki you link to, thats awesome XD

Also, still need to save for an Apple collectible


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I just bought a Popsicle for 1750.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bought a red candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for 30 TBT


----------



## piske

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I just bought a Popsicle for 1750.



Oh, congrats!  The popsicle is so cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woops, forgot to add that I bought an ice cream swirl for 600 a few days ago!


----------



## Shinigamii

_Sold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 300 tbt_


----------



## uwuzumakii

Just bought a Voodoo Doll for 300.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, popsicle seems to have deflated to around 1700 tbt/bt bells. Bought mine for 1700 some days ago.


----------



## Nightmares

Moko said:


> Yeah, popsicle seems to have deflated to around 1700 tbt/bt bells. Bought mine for 1700 some days ago.



I sold mind for 3.7k a few months ago


----------



## pandapples

Sold peach 1.4k


----------



## Stil

blue candy @ 1600


----------



## Witch

Bump c:


----------



## Jacob

Bought Green letter for 2k TBT c:


----------



## pandapples

Sold apple 1.8k and hammer 6.5k


----------



## King Dorado

so, which Easter eggs were available for purchase last year, and how much did they cost??


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## King Dorado

boop


----------



## Witch

bumpy


----------



## King Dorado

beep


----------



## Witch

bump c:


----------



## uwuzumakii

Bump


----------



## tae

bump 'n


----------



## PeeBraiin

Will you be adding the shamrock anytime soon?


----------



## aleshapie

Agreed! The Shamrock appears to be sold out and only 390 sales!


----------



## King Dorado

St. Patrick's week o'bumpers


----------



## Nightmares

Sold a shamrock for 600 ;D


----------



## piske

Bought a cherry collectible for 160


----------



## Crash

bought a purple feather for 9.5k in an auction :')​


----------



## HMCaprica

I also bought a purple feather from the same person for 10 k!


----------



## SharJoY

I recently sold a red feather for 1.9k and a green feather for 1.7K


----------



## Nightmares

Wowww someone gave me a free Apple and it's worth 2K??


----------



## Venn

If I remember correctly, I recently bought an ancient candle for 120


----------



## Sholee

Thanks for all the updates guys~ I have added the shamrock collectible onto the list. It's been really busy at work for me (Been working 80 hour weeks T_____T ) so I apologize for the super slow updates.


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> Thanks for all the updates guys~ I have added the shamrock collectible onto the list. It's been really busy at work for me (Been working 80 hour weeks T_____T ) so I apologize for the super slow updates.



I just knew if somebody could change your evil bells display that you would finally be freed from the curse that had trapped you!  

to avoid this in the future, you should probably just give all your bells away, Sholee.

and hooray for Starry Wolf (r.i.p.)!


----------



## Aronthaer

Just bought a shamrock for 500 TBT.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## r a t

I sold a togepi egg for 1.5k and bought a choco cake for 1.2k a few days ago


----------



## piske

Sholee said:


> Thanks for all the updates guys~ I have added the shamrock collectible onto the list. It's been really busy at work for me (Been working 80 hour weeks T_____T ) so I apologize for the super slow updates.



OMG!!! Take care of yourself, Sholee!!!


----------



## Venn

Sold My Ancient Candle for 260


----------



## Gracelia

eek. 80 hour weeks?! I cannot imagine how tired you must be Q___Q;;

also bought a shamrock for 650 tbt!


----------



## Nightmares

Sold 2 Shamrocks: one for 600 and the other for 400


----------



## jiny

bump 

sold a shamrock for 500 tbt


----------



## Aronthaer

Bump! Bought a cake for 300 TBT


----------



## Heyden

Traded a Shamrock for 3 stale cakes


----------



## aleshapie

Bumping for visibility


----------



## Skyfall

It will be interesting to see what happens to the price of "old" eggs?  Like Yoshi, etc.?  Not back this year, surprise, surprise!


----------



## Chrystina

Skyfall said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens to the price of "old" eggs?  Like Yoshi, etc.?  Not back this year, surprise, surprise!



will definitely increase. ):
I kept telling myself not to buy a togepi egg cause I can just get one for the event
oops. bad mistake.


----------



## Crash

Alexi said:


> will definitely increase. ):
> I kept telling myself not to buy a togepi egg cause I can just get one for the event
> oops. bad mistake.


exactly what i did too D: i regret selling mine, now i'm gonna have to repurchase for 2x what i sold it for ;;​


----------



## uwuzumakii

Just wondering, but when will you add the new set of eggs?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

BluePikachu47 said:


> Just wondering, but when will you add the new set of eggs?



Probably after the event ends is when we'll get an idea of what people are willing to pay.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Probably after the event ends is when we'll get an idea of what people are willing to pay.



Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## jiny

sold two regular eggs for 1.1k


----------



## skarmoury

Traded a pikachu egg for 2 choco cakes. c:


----------



## Damniel

Sold a pumpkin cupcake for 200TBT.


----------



## SharJoY

I traded my purple feather for a dark egg and 1k BTB


----------



## Danielkang2

Misti said:


> I traded my purple feather for a dark egg and 1k BTB


I can confirm


----------



## Damniel

Bought a classic egg for 250TBT.


----------



## Jacob4

Call me Daniel said:


> Bought a classic egg for 250TBT.



250? Bit of an outlier... rofl


----------



## Chrystina

Misti said:


> I traded my purple feather for a dark egg and 1k BTB



this actually just killed me a little inside.


new mission: dark egg. 
didnt think it was worth so much holy ****


----------



## Heyden

Alexi said:


> this actually just killed me a little inside.
> 
> 
> new mission: dark egg.
> didnt think it was worth so much holy ****



out of stock for good unless Jer is a nice bunny


----------



## Chrystina

doughssant said:


> out of stock for good unless Jer is a nice bunny



....
JEREMY PLEASE. 
</3 =[


----------



## SharJoY

Alexi said:


> this actually just killed me a little inside.
> 
> 
> new mission: dark egg.
> didnt think it was worth so much holy ****



So sorry.... I was going by the temp guide that universaljellyfish did, while Sholee is away due to work.


----------



## Chrystina

Misti said:


> So sorry.... I was going by the temp guide that universaljellyfish did, while Sholee is away due to work.



Haha no need to apologize. =] Grats on the trade!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

sold a pikachu egg for 500 tbt xD


----------



## MardyBum

yukiihara said:


> sold a pikachu egg for 500 tbt xD



Dang! Missed it >.>


----------



## Ami

Bump


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Yesterday, I sold two Easter Eggs for 500 each and a Shamrock for 530. This morning, I sold an Ancient Candle for 200.


----------



## Nightmares

Dammit I hoped I could get a Dark Egg but no way do I have enough to buy one


----------



## Sholee

added new eggs and prices (please check universaljellyfish's temp guide while I'm working)


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sholee said:


> added new eggs and prices (please check universaljellyfish's temp guide while I'm working)



Vm me when you finish updating Sholee and I'll close it~


----------



## strawberrywine

Traded Dark Egg for Toy Hammer :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sold a Dark Egg for 10k


----------



## aleshapie

FYI: I have had 3 offers for 10+K for my Party Popper, so maybe the average price or range should be increased? 
DaCoSim had it before me and she had about 8 offers in 15 minutes for over 10K...just saying (;


----------



## SharJoY

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Sold one yellow feather for 4000 BTB


----------



## SharJoY

Traded 2 blue feathers for 2 Sakura eggs (2 separate trades)
Sold 1 blue feather for 1500 BTB
Traded 1 Blue feather, 1 Shamrock and 100 btb for 1 Sakura egg


----------



## Damniel

Bump


----------



## sej

Bump.


----------



## SharJoY

I sold a blue feather for 1.5K


----------



## King Dorado

I traded my dark egg for a purple feather


----------



## Aronthaer

Just bought a Voodoo doll for 250. Also, the mods should totally pin this.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I sold my Popsicle yesterday for 1500 (yeah, it was a small loss on my part, but it made a friend happy) and I sold a Red Candy for 40.


----------



## Aronthaer

You hold an enormous amount of power, you know. If you were to bump a collectible's price up or down, people would be all like "Sholee said it, it is law" and very few would question you.


----------



## Shinigamii

_Party Popper still can't belive it but yay  thanks to Shendere <3...12k + ( 2 chocolate cakes) and thanks to everyone who helped me finding one <3_


----------



## PeeBraiin

cookielicious said:


> _Party Popper still can't belive it but yay  thanks to Shendere <3...12k + ( 2 chocolate cakes) and thanks to everyone who helped me finding one <3_



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS LOVING IT <3
Also, sld a shamrock for 500


----------



## Aronthaer

Bump

Also, requesting a price increase on Togepi Egg? They've been in crazy high demand recently, and most threads are willing to pay 5k for them on average.


----------



## Witch

Sell yoshi egg by 4.5


----------



## Shinigamii

Universaljellyfish said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS LOVING IT <3
> Also, sld a shamrock for 500



_ <3_


----------



## Heyden

Sold Pika Egg for 1.6k


----------



## King Dorado

bought a 2013 Classic egg for 1k. 

bought a 2016 Easter egg for 500tbt, and a 2014 Easter egg for 450tbt.


----------



## Skyfall

Besides the first report, i sold 2 other yellow feathers, one at 3,500 and second one at 4000.


----------



## pandapples

Bought: green balloon 2k, blue candy 1.3k, teal letter 1.5k, cyan and pink letters together for 1.6k, togepi egg 1.5k (before egg hunt), regular egg 399 (after egg hunt)

Sold: apples 1.5k and 1.8k, pink letter 1.5k, toy hammer 6.5k, togepi egg 3k + popsicle, ancient candle 220

Traded: apple for Pikachu egg, peach for blue candy (twice)


----------



## Chrystina

sold a popsicle for 1.5k ~


----------



## SharJoY

Sold two shamrocks for 600 each


----------



## Skyfall

Bought a sakura egg for 1,250 BTB.  Bought a pikachu egg for 1,250 BTB.


----------



## Artinus

Skyfall said:


> Bought a sakura egg for 1,250 BTB.  Bought a pikachu egg for 1,250 BTB.



Can confirm, I sold it


----------



## Chrystina

sold pink house for 1.4k & cyan for 750~


----------



## Javocado

Word on the street says a Pinwheel sold for 14k not too long ago


----------



## Cadbberry

I purchased a Regular Easter Egg for 200 tbt, I think it got looked over in the egg price thread during Easter. So just posting it here incase it was missed


----------



## King Dorado

the guides are outdated already for eggs.  they only have the Easter weekend hype numbers, not the corrected market numbers.  (i think market correction is ongoing too...)


----------



## HMCaprica

I traded my precious purple feather for both a Dark Easter egg and a waluigi egg! I can only hope that they have have a TBT fair this year with feathers as well, or i save up enough tbt to buy another purple feather, or someone just gifts me one LOL along with another red feather!


----------



## Chrystina

HMCaprica said:


> or someone just gifts me one LOL along with another red feather!



Just sayin' I'm all for free/random purple feather gifting too!


----------



## Heyden

Is this still being updated??


----------



## Chrystina

Heyden said:


> Is this still being updated??



Last edited by Sholee; 03-30-2016 at 08:20 AM.


I would say so, minus the egg prices since (did those change? Idk, I havent been paying attention, yet I havent seen anyone posting saying they sold or bought one for less)


----------



## King Dorado

Alexi said:


> Last edited by Sholee; 03-30-2016 at 08:20 AM.
> 
> 
> I would say so, minus the egg prices since (did those change? Idk, I havent been paying attention, yet I havent seen anyone posting saying they sold or bought one for less)



dont think any 2016 eggs have been selling anymore in the listed ranges.  (there was 1 random pika for 1800 today, everything else for 2016s has been less.  much less. and very few sales).

- - - Post Merge - - -

its Spellectibles/candies all over again!!!


----------



## Skyfall

Just bought:

Pikachu egg for 1,250  (and I see I overpaid slightly as I see two threads where the seller wants 1200)
Sakura egg for 1,250 (and I see I overpaid slightly as I see two threads where the seller wants 1200)
Candy egg for 2,500


----------



## King Dorado

just bought a Pikachu egg and a Sakura egg for 1,000 tbt each.

I also noticed that those eggs were purchased for 1,050 and 1,100 tbt each by two other users today.


----------



## Skyfall

Bought 2 candy eggs for 2,500 btb each

- - - Post Merge - - -

A heads up that there are shamrocks being sold for 350.  I guess i bought too high, just bought a few for 450 a day ago.


----------



## Heyden

Bought Traditional Egg for 1200 TBT


----------



## Witch

Bought 2 Sakura Eggs by 1 k each c:


----------



## Aronthaer

Sold two pikachu eggs at 1,100, and four smamrocks at 350.


----------



## King Dorado

can we get the price range fixed for Togepi? I've only seen two of them sold during/since event:

Kirito purchased for 3500 from Shendere last week.

also last week, Pandapples sold for 3000 + popsicle to TaeSak, who then sold it to Aleshapie (maybe thats where the 5000 comes from?). Havent seen any others before event that was anywhere near the listed range, and only one i've seen in the listed range is the one from Pandapples to TaeSak to Alieshapie.

before event, pandapples bought hers for 1.5k in March; unversaljellyfish bought in March for bluecandy + waluigi, so about 2250; and the sales reported in this thread prior to that were for 2.6, 2.3, and 3.5k. 

thanks!


----------



## Hermione Granger

King Dad said:


> can we get the price range fixed for Togepi? I've only seen two of them sold during/since event:
> 
> Kirito purchased for 3500 from Shendere last week.
> 
> also last week, Pandapples sold for 3000 + popsicle to TaeSak, who then sold it to Aleshapie (maybe thats where the 5000 comes from?). Havent seen any others before event that was anywhere near the listed range, and only one i've seen in the listed range is the one from Pandapples to TaeSak to Alieshapie.
> 
> before event, pandapples bought hers for 1.5k in March; unversaljellyfish bought in March for bluecandy + waluigi, so about 2250; and the sales reported in this thread prior to that were for 2.6, 2.3, and 3.5k.
> 
> thanks!



The prices are peaking because lately the Togepi egg had an increase in popularity. Maybe it has to do with the fact that the Pikachu egg makes them both a Pokemon set.


----------



## King Dorado

Hermione Granger said:


> The prices are peaking because lately the Togepi egg had an increase in popularity. Maybe it has to do with the fact that the Pikachu egg makes them both a Pokemon set.



ok.  
nonetheless, looking at reported sales, the listed range in this guide is not accurate.


----------



## SharJoY

Sold a chocolate swirl for 600


----------



## piichinu

i bought a blue balloon for 2.5k


----------



## spamurai

Are the 4leaf clovers giftable?


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> Are the 4leaf clovers giftable?



yes I they are 



King Dad said:


> can we get the price range fixed for Togepi? I've only seen two of them sold during/since event:
> 
> Kirito purchased for 3500 from Shendere last week.
> 
> also last week, Pandapples sold for 3000 + popsicle to TaeSak, who then sold it to Aleshapie (maybe thats where the 5000 comes from?). Havent seen any others before event that was anywhere near the listed range, and only one i've seen in the listed range is the one from Pandapples to TaeSak to Alieshapie.
> 
> before event, pandapples bought hers for 1.5k in March; unversaljellyfish bought in March for bluecandy + waluigi, so about 2250; and the sales reported in this thread prior to that were for 2.6, 2.3, and 3.5k.
> 
> thanks!



It has been changed, thanks for the update. I have changed most of the egg prices as well since they have dropped a bunch since last week's hype.


----------



## SharJoY

I sold a chocolate swirl for 600.


----------



## Chrystina

Yay. thanks for the update =]


----------



## pandapples

Sold green letter for 2.9k


----------



## strawberrywine

Bought a Green Mori for 2.9k


----------



## Miily

boop


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Akira-chan

Bumpy


----------



## toddishott

Sold a Yellow Candy for 30tbt


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a cherry for 250


----------



## Chrystina

bumping


----------



## pandapples

Bought cyan letter for 600


----------



## Akira-chan

bump


----------



## Damniel

Nump


----------



## Akira-chan

bump


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bought a smamrock a few days ago for 300 TBT


----------



## Chrystina

Lucanosa said:


> Bought a smamrock a few days ago for 300 TBT



can confirm. also sold another 2 for shop price
but tbh i'd call it a slight outlier as i was very desperate for quick tbt.


----------



## strawberrywine

sold green mori 6k


----------



## King Dorado

bought classic easter egg for 1000 tbt.
sold regular easter egg for 450 tbt.


----------



## Chrystina

bump!


----------



## toddishott

I sold a blue candy for 1.3k tbt, a voodoo doll for 300tbt, a October birthstone for 300tbt and a February birthstone 350tbt. all separate occasions


----------



## haileyphi

Bump!


----------



## spamurai

The prices are crazyyy 0_o


----------



## Akira-chan

bump


----------



## haileyphi

Sold and ice cream swirl for 700tbt
Sold a sakura egg for 700tbt(tho was lower than I wanted, was just looking to get rid of it fast)


----------



## Danielkang2

Traded a purple feather for two toy hammer two chocolate cakes and a blue candy.


----------



## strawberrywine

did a trade for a purp feather equivalent to 17k


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bump!


----------



## Heyden

Bought Blue Feather, Green Feather, Green Balloon recently all for 2k each, seperate sales.


----------



## Stil

bump


----------



## Stil

bump


----------



## Akira-chan

bump


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Akira-chan

Bump


----------



## Seroja

Bought a cherry for 200TBT, and a pear for 20TBT from two different sellers.


----------



## Stil

Sold a Togepi Egg for 40 BTB because I felt like it


----------



## Dactal

Infinity said:


> Sold a Togepi Egg for 40 BTB because I felt like it



Confirmed, thanks man


----------



## Skyfall

Infinity said:


> Sold a Togepi Egg for 40 BTB because I felt like it



Aw, that's so nice!  It's always good to see people helping each other out.  

Oh, just sold a yellow feather for 5000 BTB.


----------



## Chrystina

bought a blue feather for 1.5k the other day


----------



## Shinigamii

bought yoshi egg 4k, green balloon 1.7k, yellow feather 5k and blue balloon for candy egg


----------



## toadsworthy

bumpppp


----------



## King Dorado

bought a regular egg for 350 tbt.


----------



## brownboy102

Bump!


----------



## Cadbberry

This has not been updated in 10 days, maybe someone should compile a list for Sholee if anyone has that time


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Stil

Bought a Green balloon for 2k TBT


----------



## Miily

boop


----------



## strawberrywine

Did a trade for a Dark Blue House equivalent to 6K


----------



## Heyden

Bought Dark Blue to the equivalent of 5k
is this even being updated anymore


----------



## Heyden

bump


----------



## Sholee

thanks for all the bumps guys!


----------



## spamurai

Still lurking these threads of an Apple 
Also, free bump.


----------



## Stil

Sold a green balloon for 2500


----------



## aleshapie

Bump


----------



## strawberrywine

Bought Dark Blue House 8k


----------



## Chrystina

bought green feather 2k
sold sakura egg 1k


----------



## Libra

Bumping this with a question. Not about collectibles but can anyone tell me what the current TBT/IGB rate is? I need money for the PWP's in my town. x_x


----------



## Chrystina

Libra said:


> Bumping this with a question. Not about collectibles but can anyone tell me what the current TBT/IGB rate is? I need money for the PWP's in my town. x_x


100 tbt = 20mil


----------



## Alienfish

Boop. :3


----------



## Libra

Alexi said:


> 100 tbt = 20mil



Seriously? ' But yay, I guess, since I should be able to get enough IGB then. ^_^'


----------



## Stil

Bought two Toy Hammers at 7500 TBT a piece.


----------



## Mints

bought 2 popsicles for 2k each
and the cyan house (ど) for 1k


----------



## Nightmares

Sold Tasty Cakes for 15TBT each


----------



## Nightmares

Got a Pink Carnation for 100TBT


----------



## ZetaFunction

Got a carnation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from someone for 95 TBT! 

now I can finally rest and stop worrying about restocks omf


----------



## earthquake

excited to see what the prices of the cosmos and the carnation will be in a couple days haha


----------



## aleshapie

Bought two pink carnations for 200 tbt each.


----------



## Skyfall

In case you're keeping tracking, Sholee, I think the total count for pink carnations was 400.  (Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## N a t

I can't wait to see the crazy numbers for the carnations once they've been here for a week or 2...


----------



## Trundle

selling all of my collectibles, pm me if interested

full egg set (not gold obviously)
1 cake
8 yellow candy


----------



## Shinrai

Boop! Up up and away!


----------



## N a t

Bada-Bump!


----------



## toadsworthy

bump!


----------



## Cascade

I'm looking for Popsicle collectible


----------



## Skyfall

Bought a candy egg for 1300 btb


----------



## Sholee

added the new flowers to the list~


----------



## MardyBum

Bought a Togepi for 3000tbt ^.^


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bump!


----------



## Shinrai

Up up and awaaay~! Booop!


----------



## CaityCupcakes10

I bought a pink carnation for 300! :3


----------



## Stil

Bought 3 Toy Hammers @ 7500 each


----------



## Sholee

Thanks for the bumps!!


----------



## Seroja

Boop


----------



## Stil

Bought another Toy Hammer but 7250 for this one


----------



## helloxcutiee

Bought a pink carnation for 300 TBT the other day.


----------



## aleshapie

Bump--looks like we are gonna need it soon! Lol


----------



## N a t

Good luck with the updates you've got coming, Sholee!


----------



## Skyfall

Got a pikachu egg for 500, sakura for 500.


----------



## spamurai

Have the Pink Carnations gone? >.<


----------



## King Dorado

spamurai said:


> Have the Pink Carnations gone? >.<



i've got a selling thread (going afk for a bit right now tho..)


----------



## LethalLulu

spamurai said:


> Have the Pink Carnations gone? >.<



I also have 7 carnations left if you don't buy from King Dad.


----------



## spamurai

How much are people selling for?


----------



## Stil

spamurai said:


> How much are people selling for?



350-450


----------



## Crash

bumping ~


----------



## Kirito

edit: lagged


----------



## Kirito

edit: lagged


----------



## Kirito

bought pokeball for 19k


----------



## aleshapie

Sold a candy egg for 1300

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bought a pika egg for 500


----------



## Amilee

bump


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sold 5 cherries at shop price: 119 tbt~


----------



## spamurai

I wish someone would sell an apple at shop price xD


----------



## Mao

Bought a pink carnation for 350 earlier


----------



## Cascade

sold 2 peaches last night


----------



## King Dorado

Candice said:


> sold 2 peaches last night



nice!
...are you going to disclose the prices for Sholee??


----------



## Kirbystarship

Wow the candy egg dropped value by a lot


----------



## Seroja

Bought apple for 1.9K.


----------



## glow

Bought 1 peach for 700 tbt
3 for 1k each


----------



## Miharu

Sold a peach for 1k and traded my other peach for 2 pikachu eggs! <3


----------



## Heyden

Miharu said:


> Sold a peach for 1k and traded my other peach for 2 pikachu eggs! <3


can confirm!

+bought another 2 peaches for 1k each as well


----------



## Chrystina

Sold a purple feather for 6k~


----------



## glow

bought peach for 900 tbt


----------



## strawberrywine

Bought a Purple Feather 17k


----------



## Chrystina

WhiteCkaw said:


> Bought a Purple Feather 17k



Oh yea?


----------



## Nightmares

Bought a Cherry for 60TBT


----------



## Nightmares

Booop


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bought:
Apple for 1.2k
Peach x2: 1k


----------



## glow

bought peach 700 tbt 
bought cyan house 600 tbt


----------



## Stalfos

Bought two pumpkin cupcakes for 200 btb each.


----------



## Corrie

Bought a mother's day carnation for 185tbt!


----------



## LethalLulu

Corrie said:


> Bought a mother's day carnation for 185tbt!



This is an outlier, though, as he was just trying to make a quick sale to get enough to buy a toy hammer.

Also on a side note, I keep forgetting to log sales I make here, haha.


----------



## Mints

sold a pink house for 1.9k


----------



## Corrie

LethalLulu said:


> This is an outlier, though, as he was just trying to make a quick sale to get enough to buy a toy hammer.
> 
> Also on a side note, I keep forgetting to log sales I make here, haha.



It was still a sale, regardless?


----------



## seliph

Oh yeah I sold 2 peaches for 1k each


----------



## f11

LethalLulu said:


> This is an outlier, though, as he was just trying to make a quick sale to get enough to buy a toy hammer.
> 
> Also on a side note, I keep forgetting to log sales I make here, haha.


this is true.


----------



## LethalLulu

Corrie said:


> It was still a sale, regardless?



Yes, but it's a sale that shouldn't change the price in the market summary because of how drastically different it is, unless there are a handful of more sales like that.  I'm sure sholee knows this, though, but it's good to be safe.


----------



## Stil

Bought a Toy Hammer for 7500 TBT c:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Chrystina

Sold a blue feather for 1.3k 
bought a pink letter/house at 1.5k


----------



## Miily




----------



## Seroja

Sold a green letter for 2.9K


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## helloxcutiee

Bought a cyan house for 800 TBT and sold a pink house for 1.3k


----------



## PeeBraiin

Cyan: Traded for peach
Blue: 5k
Green: 4k 
Pink: 1.3k


----------



## Twix

Bought a Cyan for 800.


----------



## Chrystina

Bought cyan for 650, mori for 4k


----------



## Miharu

Bought 2 swirls for 600 tbt each! :3


----------



## toadsworthy

Bought a mori for 3500! Line up looks amazing!


----------



## helloxcutiee

toadsworthy said:


> Bought a mori for 3500! Line up looks amazing!



I'm loving all the green items at the bottom.


----------



## Sholee

sold yellow house for 11K


----------



## Seroja

Bought 6 yellow candies for 30tbt each from 3 different sellers.


----------



## princesse

Bump


----------



## Shinigamii

hi
i bought in past few months 3 party poppers each around 15K
there was also one sold for 16k
so I think recent sales are higher than 8K - 12K


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bought 6 y. Candies for a total of 50tbt


----------



## Sholee

cocoberry said:


> hi
> i bought in last few months 3 party poppers each around 15K
> there was also one sold for 16k
> so I think recent sales are higher than 8K - 12K



thanks! it has been updated


----------



## Shinigamii

Sholee said:


> thanks! it has been updated



thank you c:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Nightmares

Sold cake for 300


----------



## Punchyleaf

Bough a pika egg for 475 BTB


----------



## sally.

sold a ぶ letter for 2.7k!


----------



## strawberrywine

Bought a Yellow House 13k, did a trade for a Teal House equivalent to 5k


----------



## Jacob

Hi Sholee, I sold 4 yellow candies for 40 each and 1 Mother's day carnation for 315


----------



## Punchyleaf

Bought a Mori collectible for 3.8k BTB


----------



## Seroja

Bump


----------



## PeeBraiin

got Mori for 5k


----------



## Seroja

Sold ど for 700 and 森 for 3.8K

lul


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Heyden

just digging out the stuff i remember but

sold
teal house 2800
peach 1000
pokeball 20000
pikachu egg 600
cyan house 800

bought
yellow house 11000
peach 1000 x4
green balloon 2800 and 2500

edit: popper for 16k as well a while back (to oblivia if that makes a diff tho...)


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Aali

sold a cherry for 200tbt and a cyan house for 900


----------



## Stil

Traded for two hammers at the equivalent of 8k TBT per Hammer


----------



## Sholee

Infinity said:


> Traded for two hammers at the equivalent of 8k TBT per Hammer



What was traded? O_O


----------



## Stil

Sholee said:


> What was traded? O_O



Flight rising gems


----------



## Sholee

Infinity said:


> Flight rising gems



oh okays! thanks!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Seroja

Sold つ for 6.5K.


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> Sold つ for 6.5K.


Holy **** that **** is too inflated.. most letters are so no surprise though.


----------



## Sholee

Moko said:


> Holy **** that **** is too inflated.. most letters are so no surprise though.



yeahh this recent restock pushed most of the letter prices up, the only one that didn't really change was the cyan.


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> yeahh this recent restock pushed most of the letter prices up, the only one that didn't really change was the cyan.



Yeah, and some wonder why people are complaining... Releasing only like 2 or 5-10 of each is not gonna fix the economy lol admins.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Seroja

Bump!


----------



## Stil

Bought a hammer for 7,500 TBT


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Stil

Dont you think that hammers should be 7k-8k and 7.5 should be the average?
Just considering all 11 hammers I bought in the last 4 weeks have been 7.5k - 8k


----------



## Kirito

Infinity said:


> Dont you think that hammers should be 7k-8k and 7.5 should be the average?
> Just considering all 11 hammers I bought in the last 4 weeks have been 7.5k - 8k



Maybe because how much one buyer is willing to pay isn't representative of the entire market. For example there's a toy hammer at only 1.9k HB and it's been there for a day or two. I don't think many people care for the toy hammer since its initial release.


----------



## Stil

Kirito said:


> Maybe because how much one buyer is willing to pay isn't representative of the entire market. For example there's a toy hammer at only 1.9k HB and it's been there for a day or two. I don't think many people care for the toy hammer since its initial release.



Well I dont think one persons opinion about the hammer speaks for the community.  And you are one person too. My comment was more of a suggestion. 
Also, go check out the restock thread and tell me people dont want hammers. lol


----------



## Sholee

Infinity said:


> Dont you think that hammers should be 7k-8k and 7.5 should be the average?
> Just considering all 11 hammers I bought in the last 4 weeks have been 7.5k - 8k



While I know that the recent sales have been 7-8K, I haven't added the 8K as the highest sale due to the fact that you purchased it using other game currency. I do the same thing when there is collectibles traded for another collectible as it's hard to gauge the exact value. Hope that explains why the range is what it is~


----------



## shendere

Kirito said:


> Maybe because how much one buyer is willing to pay isn't representative of the entire market. For example there's a toy hammer at only 1.9k HB and it's been there for a day or two. I don't think many people care for the toy hammer since its initial release.



Honestly, I don't think it's low bid because it's the hammer. I think the entire market has become very, very slow for a while. Only the same buyers and sellers are going around. Everyone else is barely making sales with the exception of just some letters on demand most people are willing to buy, some letters and pinwheels, very rare feathers and such. Everything has become slow because no one has TBT anymore other than the same 6 people lol.


----------



## Stil

Sholee said:


> While I know that the recent sales have been 7-8K, I haven't added the 8K as the highest sale due to the fact that you purchased it using other game currency. I do the same thing when there is collectibles traded for another collectible as it's hard to gauge the exact value. Hope that explains why the range is what it is~



Fair enough. That answers my question


----------



## Jacob

Gonna come in here and throw my 2 cents, this is mainly in response to both *shendere* and *Kirito*, a Market Price is "...the current price at which an asset or service can be bought or sold."
So that would mean even though the marketplace is a little dead and recovering from the restock surge or scalpers and the likes, every selling thread should be taken into account. 

Like the _Toy Hammer_ auction right now. If it should end at 1.9k bells, the current Market Price should lower significantly. As people are _currently_ willing to pay less, there is no need to have them linger at 7k-8k.

It's an unfortunate method to people who own a lot of a singular collectibles (In this case, someone like *Infinity* ), but that's the only actual way the TBT "economy" as one would call it can ever be "restored." (Which is probably the #1 most annoying debates on the site right now, tbh.) This will make the whole trading board a little more fair, hopefully even help restore the economy better. More people will want to collect, and there will be more action than just the mentioned 5-10 users who are buying everything. 
_* I'm not trying to be jealous, just trying to make things fair for everyone. *_

I'm gonna have to agree with *Kirito*, with the exception that I don't think people aren't interested, I just think that no one can afford to pay that much. This isn't the collectible's fault, it's the difference in TBT distribution as opposed to a few months back (More members, more posting, welcome bells, etc.)
I personally believe most prices are a little too inflated for what it should be, because there are only a small amount of members here who are actually willing to pay something like 20k-23.5k for a pokeball ( May or may not have been my fault..)


----------



## Stil

I guess I didn't realize 1 sale can make or break the economy. One bad sale can sentence that collectible to death. I came in here to get answers to _why_ its like this, and I guess I got my answer. I personally don't think the market should operate like that but if thats how the majority want it, then it is what it is. A lot of people take this guide as law, so I guess what you say goes Sholee.
_
6k purple feather from one sale during a freak restock event_


----------



## Sholee

Jacob said:


> Gonna come in here and throw my 2 cents, this is mainly in response to both *shendere* and *Kirito*, a Market Price is "...the current price at which an asset or service can be bought or sold."
> So that would mean even though the marketplace is a little dead and recovering from the restock surge or scalpers and the likes, every selling thread should be taken into account.
> 
> Like the _Toy Hammer_ auction right now. If it should end at 1.9k bells, the current Market Price should lower significantly. As people are _currently_ willing to pay less, there is no need to have them linger at 7k-8k.
> 
> It's an unfortunate method to people who own a lot of a singular collectibles (In this case, someone like *Infinity* ), but that's the only actual way the TBT "economy" as one would call it can ever be "restored." (Which is probably the #1 most annoying debates on the site right now, tbh.) This will make the whole trading board a little more fair, hopefully even help restore the economy better. More people will want to collect, and there will be more action than just the mentioned 5-10 users who are buying everything.
> _* I'm not trying to be jealous, just trying to make things fair for everyone. *_
> 
> I'm gonna have to agree with *Kirito*, with the exception that I don't think people aren't interested, I just think that no one can afford to pay that much. This isn't the collectible's fault, it's the difference in TBT distribution as opposed to a few months back (More members, more posting, welcome bells, etc.)
> I personally believe most prices are a little too inflated for what it should be, because there are only a small amount of members here who are actually willing to pay something like 20k-23.5k for a pokeball ( May or may not have been my fault..)



I agree with what you stated as well. I actually decided to auction my Toy Hammer to see how much it's really worth because imo, I don't think the value of the hammer should be that high (along with a lot of other collectibles) but my job is to report sales and the sales have been around 7.5K. Unfortunately, I think that's the problem with this "guide" is that rich members can really dictate/control market prices. 




Infinity said:


> I guess I didn't realize 1 sale can make or break the economy. One bad sale can sentence that collectible to death. I came in here to get answers to _why_ its like this, and I guess I got my answer. I personally don't think the market should operate like that but if thats how the majority want it, then it is what it is. A lot of people take this guide as law, so I guess what you say goes Sholee.
> _
> 6k purple feather from one sale during a freak restock event_



When there is a sale that occurs once whether REALLY high or low from the range, I don't include it unless I see more. I tried to do that with the hammers, but that's pretty tough when you bought out the market  


There were a few purple feathers sold around 6K hence the large range.


I wished people didn't take this guide as law because I only report what I see and there are times I miss sales due people reusing their threads, trades in PMs, VMs or me being busy in general.






_(maybe I should just wipe out all the numbers and see what happens)_


----------



## Jacob

Infinity said:


> I guess I didn't realize 1 sale can make or break the economy. One bad sale can sentence that collectible to death. I came in here to get answers to _why_ its like this, and I guess I got my answer. I personally don't think the market should operate like that but if thats how the majority want it, then it is what it is. A lot of people take this guide as law, so I guess what you say goes Sholee.
> _
> 6k purple feather from one sale during a freak restock event_



Eh, I wouldn't say 1 bad sale changes everything too drastically. Obvious someone can tell when a low purchase is an outlier purchase. Like that one time someone sold a green balloon for about 200 tbt, that was either disregarded, or noted that only one sale happened like that. I think sholee is doing a great job picking which ones are acceptable for the general market.

But for something like an auction where people have time to post and bid, it's different. Usually if something goes on sale at a _really_ low price and is sold within minutes, that won't affect the market price.
Like If I put up a pokeball for 2k tbt, and someone buys it right away, Sholee would probably write.
_* Note: 1 Pokeball sold for 2k tbt. *_
And would keep the original market price standard. Things like that won't affect too much.

As for the purple feather, there have been multiple Purple feathers sold for about 6k so I understand Sholee's reasoning. Even still she kept the higher end still fairly high. It's hard to price something when it was released over a year and a half ago, and not stocked since.


Edit: Also, sorry for making my posts long and hard to read. This has been something I've been meaning to say for a long time!
In no way, shape, or form am I trying to attack anyone.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sholee said:


> Unfortunately, I think that's the problem with this "guide" is that *rich members can really dictate/control market prices.*
> _(maybe I should just wipe out all the numbers and see what happens)_



This is exactly why the market is sort of dead.  A small group of rich people who are extremely desperate for a few items have inflated everything, so when the general public tries buying them too, they end up poor, and basically makes the economy flop so only that small group can buy/sell/trade.  No one can afford anything with the lack of TBT being generated and with the ever-increasing demand for items that are inflating.

Like... who has 8k for a hammer and are willing to spend it on a hammer?  Very few.  But if it went down to just 4k or 3k, I'd bet a lot of people would buy hammers.  Once people sell their cheap and common pixels, they can buy uncommon ones.  But with insane prices like 20k for pokeballs.... people stop at a certain point and don't even bother anymore.


----------



## Sholee

I am ALWAYS open to suggestions/ideas considering this thread was made to help the community.


----------



## Mints

bought a popsicle for 1.5
and sold an ice cream swirl for 750

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> This is exactly why the market is sort of dead.  A small group of rich people who are extremely desperate for a few items have inflated everything, so when the general public tries buying them too, they end up poor, and basically makes the economy flop so only that small group can buy/sell/trade.  No one can afford anything with the lack of TBT being generated and with the ever-increasing demand for items that are inflating.
> 
> Like... who has 8k for a hammer and are willing to spend it on a hammer?  Very few.  But if it went down to just 4k or 3k, I'd bet a lot of people would buy hammers.  Once people sell their cheap and common pixels, they can buy uncommon ones.  But with insane prices like 20k for pokeballs.... people stop at a certain point and don't even bother anymore.



this is a really good idea, besides they are just pictures on a screen. it's not like everyone here has 10ktbt in their bank account


----------



## glow

I don't know why some of you are saying the toy hammer shouldn't be expensive. there's only like ten more than the yellow house which is worth 11k, the demand is only lower now because everyone is broke from restocks


----------



## shendere

Honestly I had 15k saved and I bought 5 houses as you can see and all of that is gone and I'm left with 1k and about 800 was donated by two friends in total. And I still can't sell anything for a teal letter lmao, majority of people are selling but no one can afford to buy, the rich members won't buy from the selling threads cause they have no need for those collectibles so everyone is just left with no sales and no bells to afford to spend even if they want to. It's awful.


----------



## Seroja

shendere said:


> Honestly I had 15k saved and I bought 5 houses as you can see and all of that is gone and I'm left with 1k and about 800 was donated by two friends in total. And I still can't sell anything for a teal letter lmao, majority of people are selling but no one can afford to buy, the rich members won't buy from the selling threads cause they have no need for those collectibles so everyone is just left with no sales and no bells to afford to spend even if they want to. It's awful.



I feel you bby. Which was why I made trades instead of selling/buying. I don't think now is a good time to make sales yet.


----------



## Sholee

entropy said:


> I don't know why some of you are saying the toy hammer shouldn't be expensive. there's only like ten more than the yellow house which is worth 11k, the demand is only lower now because everyone is broke from restocks



It would make sense for the hammer to be worth around the same as the yellow house if you're looking at the amount sold, but the thing is the yellow house has been released since 2012? When I became a member, the yellow house only had 20-22 sold at that time and majority of them were collecting dust in old member's inventory. It was almost as rare as the weird doll is now, members were very much willing to pay over 30K for it.


----------



## King Dorado

I can't speak to any history or specifics of the hammer, but it seems to me that we're not in a phase of normal market conditions right now.  

my observation has been that, every time there's an event or restock, the market is a major sellers' market with respect to the items connected with the event/restock, and consequently prices rise above normal market level for those items.  this lasts up to several days after the event/restock.  At some point, the pendulum swings back the other way a great distance and the market becomes a buyers market for those items, for a period of days or even weeks, and the prices drop to below market level.  

eventually, the prices rise again to normal market condition levels and stabilize.

there are exceptions to this, of course, and I don't know where hammer fits in.  but i think if hammer sells low tomorrow, that only indicates we're in the post-event buyers' market phase of the collectibles economy...


----------



## Skyfall

Oh boy, I don't even know if I should say anything... but I have an opinion, so here goes!

First, I've always believed that the Guide does not dictate prices.  We saw how when Sholee was busy and was not updating as often, people weren't going off the Guide at all.  The egg prices fluctuated wildly, then it stablized.  Same for the clovers.  People always pay the prices they can afford and sellers sell at the price they can live with.  

Second, yes, I see how the "rich" can influence the market greatly.  But, another way to think of it is, even the "rich" have limits.  Once they are done collecting what they need, they exit the market.  And whatever collectible hey were hunting for, should, over time drop in prices.  

Now, once in a while people stubbornly hold onto something (let's say purple feather), because they don't want to sell for the current market price.  They want to sell it for what they saw it selling for a month ago, or a few sales ago.  That's their choice.  It just won't sell then since the wealthy users have moved onto something else and no one else can afford the demanded price.  

I think that's why this TBT market is an atypical "economy".  In the real world, you can't keep on holding onto for example a house forever.  Even if you remember the good old days when houses in your neighborhood sold for $2 mil, if the current market is $1 mil, and you have to move, you gotta sell at that price.  There's carrying costs to eat away at your bottom line. 

In our little market, there's no real "cost" to just keeping a collectible forever and waiting for the next upswing.  

I still think the Guide is valuable for understanding the ballpark of where you want to be, and for sparing the casual collector who isn't on here all the time from getting swindled.

A random aside, I remember when I had like 5 teal letters in my inventory and NO ONE would even buy them or look my sell thread.  I guess I should have just held, lol.


----------



## Sholee

*
T G I F 
*​


----------



## Seroja

Traded 森 for ど , う  and an art piece.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bump!!


----------



## classically.trained

Purchased a swirl for 750 tbt and a carnation for 350.


----------



## Corrie

Traded a carnation for a stale cake.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Traded a Mori for a hammer


----------



## f11

Bought hammer 3.2k btb :}


----------



## uwuzumakii

Oh my god!I remember when I bought my mori for 1.5K (the only time I'd ever HAD my BTB in the thousands range) but now, they're selling for around 5K! Same with the popsicle collectibles! Although the whole "Team Popsicle" phase is over, the price hasn't dropped much. I got mine for about 250-400, something in between, but now they're like 1.5K!


----------



## King Dorado

BluePikachu47 said:


> Oh my god!I remember when I bought my mori for 1.5K (the only time I'd ever HAD my BTB in the thousands range) but now, they're selling for around 5K! Same with the popsicle collectibles! Although the whole "Team Popsicle" phase is over, the price hasn't dropped much. I got mine for about 250-400, something in between, but now they're like 1.5K!



last Autumn the popsicles were selling for 3k!!


----------



## classically.trained

Bump


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## f11

idk if you know but the picture for green ballon is one of pokeball.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Well I traded an apple for a stale cake, regular easter egg and 350tbt but it doesn't really count cause it was a trade.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Sold a smamrock for 275.


----------



## Libra

Crys said:


> idk if you know but the picture for green ballon is one of pokeball.



It's showing a green balloon for me. ^_^


----------



## Cadbberry

Crys said:


> idk if you know but the picture for green ballon is one of pokeball.



It is showing a green balloon for me too, I think you have a small glitch with the images or loading the page


----------



## spamurai

I recently got a Carnation for the same price as it was in the shop (I can't remember off the top of my head how much that was).


----------



## King Dorado

spamurai said:


> I recently got a Carnation for the same price as it was in the shop (I can't remember off the top of my head how much that was).



pretty sure they were 79 tbt each...


----------



## lizzy541

sold a voodoo doll for 220 tbt earlier today~


----------



## spamurai

King Dad said:


> pretty sure they were 79 tbt each...



Ah cool. Thanks


----------



## Mints

ahhhhg i really want the green pinwheel but i suppose it's not giftable since it isn't on there?


----------



## Zane

Mints said:


> ahhhhg i really want the green pinwheel but i suppose it's not giftable since it isn't on there?



yep unfortunately not. it was a prize you could only win in the trivia contests or by being one of the staff favorites in most of the fair events.. except the caption contest.. >B( *eternal bitterness*


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Stalfos

Oh, I sold a light blue house for 600 btb a few days ago.


----------



## spamurai

^ That's cheap


----------



## Seroja

Sold two choco cakes for 1k each.


----------



## K a y K a y

Bought a chocolate cake this morning for 900 TBT ^.^


----------



## Corrie

Sold a handful of collectibles!

Red candy for 40tbt
Yellow candy for 30tbt
Shamrock for 400tbt
Stale cake for 200tbt


----------



## Naekoya

bought a Pink letter house for 1.2k c:


----------



## Mints

bought/traded 5 sakura eggs (from different people) for about 800-1k each ♥


----------



## seliph

Oh yeah I bought 2 carnations for 300 and 1 for 350


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Mints

bought another sakura egg for about 900 bells
pm me if u r selling sakura eggs hahahahh


----------



## spamurai

I'm looking for a Sakura egg too xD
Seems harder to get TBT recently 0_o


----------



## uwuzumakii

I bought a classic egg for 1K.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Chicha

Bought a chocolate cake for 950 and sold a cherry for 130.


----------



## SharJoY

bump


----------



## hydrophonic

Sold a regular cake for 300 and bought a pink carnation for 350.


----------



## K a y K a y

Sold a yellow candy for 10 and a red for 20


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## piske

I bought 2 chocolate cakes for 900 tbt each


----------



## Shinrai

Bumping up!


----------



## Mints

bought a chocolate cake collectible for 950 and a sakura egg for about 900.
i haven't seen anyone sell the sakura egg for less than 600 if that helps.


----------



## Cascade

sold 2 chocolate cakes and pink carnation for 2.1k


----------



## piske

sold 4 sakura eggs for 500 each!


----------



## Chicha

Bought a stale cake for 275.


----------



## pandapples

Traded a classic egg for two sakuras


----------



## hestu

Sold a red candy for 30 and a pink carnation for 285


----------



## spamurai

Anyone have any cheap apples yet? xD


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## piske

sold an ice cream swirl for 550!


----------



## Tensu

Bought a Pikachu Egg for 650


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## spamurai

Free Bump, just because I always lurk this thread XD


----------



## classically.trained

Bump


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Here you guys go.


----------



## Nightmares

Bump


----------



## Cascade

Bought a Toy Hammer for 4.5k


----------



## piske

bought a red carnation for 225


----------



## Cadbberry

Traded a mothers day carnation for a fathers day carnation


----------



## Kaiserin

Red Carnations are between 220 - 400tbt now I think.


----------



## piske

bought a pink carnation/mother's day carnation for 300 TBT


----------



## Aali

got a fathers day one for 100tbt


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Kirbystarship

bump


----------



## spamurai

Poop! There were fathers days carnations? 
Can people sell them?


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> Poop! There were fathers days carnations?
> Can people sell them?



Yes


----------



## princesse

Bought pika egg for 400


----------



## aleshapie

I sold 15 Father's Day Red Carnations for 225 each


----------



## Takuya

bought fathers day carnation for 300


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Corobo

Sold a toy hammer for 5k.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Needs a bump...


----------



## ZetaFunction

Forgot to post, but I bought a father's day carnation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a few days ago for 180 TBT~


----------



## piske

sold a choco cake for 800 -


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

pechue said:


> sold a choco cake for 800 -



Bought a choco cake for 800---
(thanks again)


----------



## spamurai

Bought a Fathers Day Carnation for 180 TBT


----------



## Naekoya

sold togepi egg for 3.8k thank you! c:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## xenoblade

bump !! fell off the first page. also, sold green balloon for 1.5k TBT.


----------



## Miharu

Sold a Blue Candy for 1.5k! :3


----------



## piske

sold 4 sakura eggs for 500 each!


----------



## Mints

sold a sakura egg and a chocolate cake for 950tbt each


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*

Just an FYI! I'll be leaving for vacation tomorrow and won't be back til July 7th! 
Not exactly sure how the wifi will be at my hotel so updates will be slow if any.​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Chicha

Bought a choco cake for 850.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bump


----------



## Kirbystarship

bump


----------



## Shinrai

Up!


----------



## xenoblade

almost fell off the second page haha ^^'  also, sold a sakura egg the other day for 725 TBT.


----------



## N a t

Sold a Pika egg for 500 the other day c:


----------



## piske

sold a mothers day carnation/pink carnation for 250 TBT


----------



## piske

sold a choco cake for 500 TBT(!)


----------



## spamurai

There's soon many these days 0_o

- - - Post Merge - - -

sooooo*


----------



## Tensu

Bloop c:


----------



## Mints

Bought a green candy for 400TBT!


----------



## Miharu

Sold a Shamrock for 350tbt :3


----------



## Naekoya




----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
* 

thanks for all the bumps while I was gone!
please be patient as I'll have to gather up sales and data for the days I've missed!​


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!  (even though i like the bump bunnies so much.  Cant let it fall off the front page for too long, ha, ha!)


----------



## King Dorado

Skyfall said:


> Bump!  (even though i like the bump bunnies so much.  Cant let it fall off the front page for too long, ha, ha!)



yass- that last one is a Jagger bunny


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Do we tell you some recent sales?
For reference, I just sold a Walugi egg for 900 TBT.


----------



## Sholee

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Do we tell you some recent sales?
> For reference, I just sold a Walugi egg for 900 TBT.



Yep! thanks for letting me know


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Mints

Sold a blue candy for 1.9k and a Sakura collectible for 950


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## spamurai

Bump


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Jared:3

Sold red carnation for 200 TBT


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Greninja

Friendly bump!


----------



## Lassy

Omg this guide is so nicely organized ! *^*
Good job on keeping up with it 
So many new collectibles hihihihi too bad I am no longer interested in collecting 

(Hahahah I see there was a "trend" of making guides, who knew there would be one)


----------



## piske

Bought a Togepi egg for 3.5k! :>


----------



## Chicha

Friendly bump!


----------



## piske

Bought a chocolate cake for 900, a sakura egg for 950 and an apple for 1200 --


----------



## Chicha

Bump!


----------



## piske

Bought a voodoo doll for 300 BTB!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

A very well-done guide. Nice job for making it, Sholee!


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> A very well-done guide. Nice job for making it, Sholee!



Thanks Apple, haven't seen you around lately, back for the fair?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> Thanks Apple, haven't seen you around lately, back for the fair?



I'm here for both the fair and to stay on this site. Now I'm saving up TBT to host a huge giveaway that is worth 20,000 TBT. Maybe it can be a hangman game like one of my giveaways from last year. Instead of 100 TBT being a prize, it would be 2,000 TBT, which means ten rounds.


----------



## Sholee

*ANNOUNCEMENT:*

Unfortunately, I am going to be super busy once September rolls around 
and have decided to look for someone to take over this guide! 
I will continue to update the guide as necessary until I find someone.

_Please send me a PM if you are interested in this position. _​


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT:*
> 
> Unfortunately, I am going to be super busy once September rolls around
> and have decided to look for someone to take over this guide!
> I will continue to update the guide as necessary until I find someone.
> 
> _Please send me a PM if you are interested in this position. _​



Nuuuuuuuuu!

where will we get our cute animated bunnies then????

;A;


----------



## Jacob

Thank you for everything you did for this guide, Sholee! Hopefully you can find someone who can do justice (Another great addition to the long line of guide owners).


----------



## Skyfall

Also chiming in to say, thank you for all the hard work on this Guide!  And might I add, making some great improvements on the tradition that Lassy started.  I also will miss the bunnies, tremendously.    Thank you so much, Sholee!


----------



## piske

Sholee said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT:*
> 
> Unfortunately, I am going to be super busy once September rolls around
> and have decided to look for someone to take over this guide!
> I will continue to update the guide as necessary until I find someone.
> 
> _Please send me a PM if you are interested in this position. _​



Thank you for your hard work on this guide, Sholee! please tell me you'll still pop into TBT every once in a while :>


----------



## Maruchan

(･?□`･)ゞ Salutes to Sholee!! 

Thank you for all your hard work, time & effort spent in bringing us this summary thread!
Loved your crisp fun layout (and of course the bunnies)









♥ Wishing you all the best ♥


yes chibis credits to yoooouuuuuuu

​


----------



## Sholee

pechue said:


> Thank you for your hard work on this guide, Sholee! please tell me you'll still pop into TBT every once in a while :>



Yep! I'll definitely still be around!


----------



## SharJoY

Hi Sholee - wishing you all the best as you step down from handling the guide and hop (I had to use that word in honor of the little bunnies all over the world  ) into whatever will be keeping you busy, busy, busy starting in September.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Libra

Thank you for all your hard work, Sholee! <3


----------



## Chicha

Thanks for all your hard work! Hopefully you find someone to take over the guide.


----------



## Tensu

Thanks for keeping this up for so long Sholee! This has been really helpful and I really appreciate all your hard work and effort.


----------



## roseflower

Thank you for handling this helpful guide Sholee c:


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*

still looking for candidates to replace me!​


----------



## Nightmares

I'd like to replace you but I already started my own thread haha rip

Good luck finding someone, and thanks for your work!! ^-^


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## piske

Bump for Sholee!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

*waits quietly for black feather*


----------



## uwuzumakii

Who's gonna be next in line to take over the collectible guide? Who knows!?!?!?!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a green Balloon for 2k
Two oranges for 10 each
a red pansy for 20
a Popsicle for 1.2k
a Pikachu Egg for 650
a Togepi egg for 3.3k

- - - Post Merge - - -

and a Blue Balloon for 2.4k


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

BluePikachu47 said:


> Who's gonna be next in line to take over the collectible guide? Who knows!?!?!?!



I have picked the successor for this thread! Shall be revealed soon! :]


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a pumpkin cupcake for 250 and an ancient candle for 230


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
GOOD BYE! 
*

It was a lot of fun maintaining this thread for everyone! 
I really appreciated all the help, price updates, and bumps from you guys. 
I shall still lurk the boards but I have passed the baton onto pechue. 
I believe she is more than qualified to take over! 

Please visit her thread here:

market price summary of collectibles 2.0

This thread will stay open while she works on her thread :]
​


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks Sholee, so much, for all your hard work!  (Good luck in September!!!!!!!)


----------



## Chicha

Thanks so much for all of your hard work, Sholee! Good luck on everything you do! ;v;


----------



## Cadbberry

Thank you so much for everything Sholee! :3


----------



## King Dorado

thanks Sholee for keeping up the guide so well!


----------



## Cascade

aww, i love this guide :3 goodluck for everything Sholee


----------



## Maruchan

^ Said that already
but I'd like to say it again

*THANK YOU SHOLEE*


​


----------



## Sholee

*(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ ♪ ♫ ♩ ♬*


Guess who's back, back again
Sholee's back, tell a friend
Guess who's back, guess who's back
Guess who's back, guess who's back


_(updates and changes incoming! stay tuned)_​


----------



## SharJoY

Welcome back!!  Your little sprites are cute.


----------



## Chicha

Oh wow, welcome back Sholee!

Sold a flower glow wand for 2.8k TBT.


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*​



Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/03372d4912d3f608883d66dff5700332/tumblr_inline_mkn8twn5JT1roozkr.gif[/IMG] METHOLOGY CHANGES



I usually do not include sales that involve trades of other game currency or for other collectibles. However, for rare collectibles where there are limited or very old sales, I will use these trades/sales as an estimated value so the guide is not relying on year old sale information. However, this is only UNTIL there are sales, at which point, I will not be using the estimated value anymore. (This is subject to changes, I will see how the community and market reacts to this)





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] COLLECTIBLES DECREASING IN VALUE:









 cake (high) price range  has been lowered from 350 to 300








 pink carnation (high) price range has been lowered from 400 to 300





 red carnation (high) price range has been lowered from 300 to 250








 ど (high) price range has been lowered from 900 to 850





 う price range has been lowered from 1.2K - 1.9K to 1K - 1.2K





 ぶ price range has been lowered from 2.8K - 5K to 3K - 3.2K







 yellow feather price range has been lowered from 3K - 4K to 1.3K 





 purple feather (high) price range has been lowered from 17K to 12K





 pink feather (high) price range has been lowered from 18K - 21K to 12K
*PLEASE SEE METHOLOGY UPDATE ON THESE TWO COLLECTIBLES*








 classic easter egg (high) price range has been lowered from 1.5K to 1K





 regular easter egg (high) price range has been lowered from 650 to 350





 yoshi egg (high) price has been lowered from 5K to 3.5K 





 togepi egg (high) price has been lowered from 4K to 3.3K





 waluigi egg (high) price has been lowered from 1K to 600





 pikachu egg (high) price has been lowered from 700 to 650





 candy egg (high) price has been lowered from 1.3K to 1.2K








 green candy (high) price has been lowered from 400 to 350





 blue candy price range has been lowered from 1.5K - 2K to 1.2K - 1.9K








 ice cream swirl price range has been lowered from 550 - 700 to 500 -550





 popsicle (high) price has been lowered from 1.4K to 1.2K








 pokeball price range has been lowered from 19K - 23.5K to 18K - 20K​





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/03372d4912d3f608883d66dff5700332/tumblr_inline_mkn8twn5JT1roozkr.gif[/IMG] OTHER CHANGES




Removal of average price section
Included new *asterisk which indicate outlier sales
Included spoilers providing how many of event collectibles were sold




Spreadsheet of Collectible Sales
still a WIP, but just in case anyone wanted to see numbers
let me know if you see any missing sales or errors


I'm not exactly sure how busy I'll be once September rolls around and might just do weekly updates instead of updating at random. In doing weekly updates, it'll allow me to provide similar posts such as this with which collectibles changed in price. 

Not sure if this even helps anyone or I'm just making more work for myself. Feedback and suggestions are always welcomed!​


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a Father's Day carnation for 260
My bad


----------



## Chrystina

Sholee, I think the update is great. good work <3

Also I think the idea of weekly updates and providing the spreadsheet will make more work for you, but i find will probably also be less stressful (if that even makes sense lol).  I know the acnl tier list and collectible guide are very different, but I found that once I started sharing my google sheets with updates, and showing everyone the info I gathered & the way I did my updates in the VTP tier list, people stopped questioning it. Not sure if you've dealt with a lot of that, but that's just my 2 cents c: 
Good luck ~


----------



## Nightmares

Sold flower wand for 4.5k and heart wand for 2.7k


----------



## Liamslash

Don't know if I said this but I sold a flower wand for 2.5k a few days ago


----------



## Sholee

Chrystina said:


> Sholee, I think the update is great. good work <3
> 
> Also I think the idea of weekly updates and providing the spreadsheet will make more work for you, but i find will probably also be less stressful (if that even makes sense lol).  I know the acnl tier list and collectible guide are very different, but I found that once I started sharing my google sheets with updates, and showing everyone the info I gathered & the way I did my updates in the VTP tier list, people stopped questioning it. Not sure if you've dealt with a lot of that, but that's just my 2 cents c:
> Good luck ~



The spreadsheet was something I always had, but it was just not really as updated cause I wrote most sales down on this mini moleskin notepad I carried with me. I also stopped updating the spreadsheet because there were other guides popping up and it didn't seem fair if they used the data I painstakingly gathered. Your villager tier list as well as pechue's guide inspired me to do the update posts to clarify what collectibles have changed in prices because it just seems more transparent that way. I do have some people questioning prices through pm or here but once I give them an explanation of where I'm getting the price from, they're usually okay with it. I hope having the spreadsheet available should now deter any mass hysteria when prices drop for certain collectibles. I also want it available so people can tell me if I missed a sale, I go through threads often but many people edit their opening post or reuse old threads before I get a chance to record the sale.

I expect it to be less work after this major price update. I'll see how this goes, I might change and adjust things depending on my schedule. 

Thanks a lot for your advice! :]


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Chicha

Sold a red cosmo for 40 TBT.


----------



## Sholee

Sirena said:


> Sold a red cosmo for 40 TBT.



thank you! very much needed info on cosmos!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## CometCatcher

Sold green feather for 1.4k and a red carnation for 125 bells!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a Amythyst for 350 and a Mothers day carnation for 300


----------



## CometCatcher

Cadbberry said:


> Sold a Amythyst for 350 and a Mothers day carnation for 300



I can confirm this!


----------



## Maruchan

*Welcome Back Sholee *

. . . . . . 






  2016 *Green Feather* purchased for 1.5k ( link )






  2016 *Purple Feather* purchased for 5k ( link )

. . . . . .


​


----------



## Cascade

Sold a purple feather for 5k to Maruchan :]


----------



## hestu

Sold a swirl for 550


----------



## Kaiserin

Sold Green feather for 1.5k and bought Ice cream swirl for 550.


----------



## Kirbystarship

sold apple for 700 TBT


----------



## Chicha

Sold another red cosmos for 40 TBT.


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold my pink feather for 12k


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*
all sale posts have been recorded up to this point​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Aquari

sold white feather for 24k!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold 10 pumpkin Cupcakes for 250 tbt each


----------



## Cascade

Bought flower wand for 2.5k


----------



## glow

sold two sakuras for 800 each


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*
all sale posts have been recorded up to this point​


----------



## Maruchan

Tonic said:


> sold white feather for 24k!



^ Yup. Can confirm that! 

(∗?꒳`) Bought another Green Feather for 1.5k.

Also, purchased a 2nd White Feather for 22k.
With a lot more active members and the upcoming restock (?),
I am guessing the prices may drop to 20 or lower (?‿?)
which might be a nice change. Wonder if the Black Feather will gradually become the new White.


----------



## Tensu

Sold a white feather to Maruchan for 22k tbt


----------



## Tensu

Sold white feather for 22k!


----------



## Sholee

yesssssh, finally some white feather sales. Maruchan, you beast!


----------



## trinity.

I sold my white cosmo for 20 tbt 
Edit: Anyone think I could trade my voodo doll for a regular egg :? thanks


----------



## Sholee

Traded Dark Egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for:







 - Heart Glow Wand





 - Blue Feather





 - Yellow Feather





 - Waluigi Egg





 - Sakura Egg


----------



## toadsworthy

Sholee said:


> Traded Dark Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Heart Glow Wand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Blue Feather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Yellow Feather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Waluigi Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sakura Egg




yeah you did


----------



## King Dorado

toadsworthy said:


> yeah you did



dang Toads, you gave your soul to Sholee for dark egg yet she still made you throw a heap of collectibles into the deal!!!

I don't know whether to say congrats or condolences!


----------



## Maruchan

Bought 









 for 1.5k each! ೕ(˃̵ᴗ˂̵ ๑)


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*
Updated Spreadsheet of Sales​




Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 apple price range has been changed from 1K - 1.2K to 700 - 1K







 yellow feather price range has been changed from 1.3K to 1.3K - 1.7K





 green feather price range has been changed from 1.4K - 1.9K to 1.5K





 purple feather (low) price has been decreased from 6K to 4.5K





 white feather price range has been changed from 25K - 35K to 22K - 24K





 star glow wand price range has been changed from n/a to 8K
(please note that this is based off one sale)








 sakura egg (low) price in the range has been increased from 500 to 750​





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/03372d4912d3f608883d66dff5700332/tumblr_inline_mkn8twn5JT1roozkr.gif[/IMG] OTHER CHANGES




Added Tulip Collectibles 





_Do these update posts help?_​


----------



## Sholee

bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 star glow wand for 8K

RIP wallet


----------



## N a t

Bought a Smamrock for 300 <3


----------



## trinity.

ignore me lol ~~


----------



## Araie

Sold a Red Cosmo for 20 TBT!


----------



## aleshapie

Sold a sapphire for 300 tbt

Sold an apple for 1000 tbt


----------



## CometCatcher

aleshapie said:


> Sold a sapphire for 300 tbt



Can confirm! c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold all three cosmos for 117 tbt total, a tasty cake for 39, a Sakura egg for 700 tbt, and a cherry for 130 tbt


----------



## Tensu

Bought 12 tasty cakes for 7tbt each.


----------



## Cadbberry

Also sold a yellow pansy for 39 tbt


----------



## Heyden

sold sakura egg for 700 tbt


----------



## Sunday_Rose

Oh kinda late but, sold a stale cake for 250
bought a pumpkin cupcake for 85tbt


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold an Apple for 1,200 tbt


----------



## Tensu

Bought a yellow feather for 1,900tbt.


----------



## Kaiserin

Sold Yellow Feather for 1.9k c:


----------



## Aquari

sold green wand for 2k!


----------



## SharJoY

Sold an apple for 1K
Bought a purple feather for 4.5k
Bought a green and yellow feather for 1K each


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a yellow candy for 25 tbt


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*
all sale posts have been recorded up to this point

Updated Spreadsheet of Sales​


----------



## Nightmares

Boop


----------



## Aquari

i sold a heart wand for 2k and pink carny


----------



## Franny

sold yellow feather for 1.8k


----------



## debinoresu

sold two apples for 1k each


----------



## ZetaFunction

bought a red pansy for 20 tbt


----------



## Tensu

Bought a Green Feather for 1,600tbt.


----------



## Cadbberry

sold 4 yellow candies for 25 tbt


----------



## Alienfish

sold a green feather for 1.6k and yellow feather for 1.5k btb/tbt, both from 2016.


----------



## Sholee

sold toy hammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for 5k


----------



## Aquari

bought hammer for 5k ;;;;}}}}


----------



## aleshapie

Sold a yellow feather for 1.5 K


----------



## cornimer

Sold a sakura egg for 500 tbt


----------



## Sholee

sold yellow feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 1.5k
bought sakura egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 500


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sold pink feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 8k tbt


----------



## Tensu

Lucanosa said:


> Sold pink feather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 8k tbt



Confirmed!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bought a blue feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 1k tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

also bought a pink carnation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 150 tbt


----------



## hestu

Sold Tonic a hammer for 5k a couple days ago, and sold another swirl for 500


----------



## Araie

Bought a Red Carnation for 200 TBT!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a green candy for 350, a red candy for 40, and yellow candy for 25


----------



## trinity.

What about stale cake?? :?


----------



## Sholee

trinbloo said:


> What about stale cake?? :?



What about the stale cake? did you sell/buy one?


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*
Updated Spreadsheet of Sales​




Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 apple price range has been changed from 700 - 1K to 1K - 1.2K








 pink carnation (low) price has been decreased from 250 to 150





 shamrock (low) price has been increased from 275 to 300








 yellow feather price range has been changed from 1.3K - 1.7K to 1K to 1.9K





 green feather price range has been changed from 1.5K to 1K - 1.6K





 blue feather (low) price has been decreased from 1.5K to 1K





 pink feather price range has been changed from 12K to 8K - 12K





 flower glow wand (low) price has been decreased from 2.5K to 2K





 heart glow wand (low) price has been decreased from 2.5K to 2K








 sakura egg (low) price in the range has been decreased from 750 to 500








 toy hammer (high) price has been decreased from 7.5K to 5K
​


----------



## trinity.

Yeah, I was confused because I didn't see it in the spreadsheet, I'm kind of new here does the cake turn into stale cake or something weird like that lol? I traded my voodoo doll for a stale cake


----------



## Sholee

trinbloo said:


> Yeah, I was confused because I didn't see it in the spreadsheet, I'm kind of new here does the cake turn into stale cake or something weird like that lol? I traded my voodoo doll for a stale cake



It's on the first tab labeled "Cakes & Misc." if you're interested in looking. People just call it stale cake cause it was replaced with a new cake collectible, the tasty cake that is available in the shop right now.


----------



## ZetaFunction

bought a heart wand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and a flower wand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 4.8k tbt (as a bundle)


----------



## aleshapie

Lucanosa said:


> bought a heart wand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a flower wand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 4.8k tbt (as a bundle)



Confirmed! TYSM!


----------



## toadsworthy

Sold a Cherry for 120 and yesterday a Shamrock for 400


----------



## King Dorado

for anyone pricing purple feathers, fyi, there have been a few sold during this Fair for more than the high price listed here; however those sales may have been a mix of currencies from this and other forums.  (personally i would not sell mine within the guide range listed here...)


----------



## Sholee

King Dad said:


> for anyone pricing purple feathers, fyi, there have been a few sold during this Fair for more than the high price listed here; however those sales may have been a mix of currencies from this and other forums.  (personally i would not sell mine within the guide range listed here...)



Hmm, you're right. As of now I have changed it back to 12K with a note on the side.


----------



## Alienfish

bought a flower wand for 2.5k right meow


----------



## aleshapie

Sold a March stone and an April stone for 400 each


----------



## toadsworthy

Sheila said:


> bought a flower wand for 2.5k right meow



confirmed!  thanks

and sold an emerald birthstone for 400 too


----------



## roseflower

Bought a Heart Glow Wand for 2 k TBT


----------



## Franny

aleshapie said:


> Sold a March stone and an April stone for 400 each





toadsworthy said:


> and sold an emerald birthstone for 400 too



confirming both of these


----------



## Kirbystarship

sold Chocolate Cake for 500 TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So choco cakes now sell for 500 TBT. When I first joined TBT, they were 4,000 TBT a piece with no negotiations possible. It was overvalued at the time. Now they're like not as popular as they used to be.

But then again, price drops are unsurprising due to a higher supply and less TBT bells in circulation. What shocked me is how much it has changed.


----------



## pipty

Bought heart wand at 2.5


----------



## Cascade

megumin said:


> Bought heart wand at 2.5



Confirmed this


----------



## Sholee

traded star glow wand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for pink feather


----------



## Sholee

bought a togepi egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 2K


----------



## Sholee

*

TBT Fair Collectibles Sold*​

*2013 &2014*

red feather - 116
yellow feather - 88
green feather - 100
blue feather - 164
pink feather - 60
purple feather - 60
white feather - 50
blue balloon - 162
green balloon - 86
red pinwheel - 50*2016*

red feather - 13
yellow feather - 27
green feather - 14
blue feather - 19
pink feather - 22
purple feather - 15
white feather - 23
black feather - 20
flower glow wand - 61
heart glow wand - 81
star glow wand - 58
*2 star wands were returned 
due to white feather issue*Total*

red feather - 129
yellow feather - 115
green feather - 114
blue feather - 184
pink feather - 82
purple feather - 75
white feather - 73
black feather - 20
blue balloon - 162
green balloon - 86
flower glow wand - 61
heart glow wand - 81
star glow wand - 58

(includes raffle collectibles)​


----------



## toadsworthy

Sholee said:


> *
> 
> TBT Fair Collectibles Sold*​
> 
> *2013 &2014*
> 
> red feather - 116
> yellow feather - 88
> green feather - 100
> blue feather - 164
> pink feather - 60
> purple feather - 60
> white feather - 50
> blue balloon - 162
> green balloon - 86
> red pinwheel - 50*2016*
> 
> red feather - 13
> yellow feather - 27
> green feather - 14
> blue feather - 19
> pink feather - 22
> purple feather - 15
> white feather - 23
> black feather - 20
> flower glow wand - 61
> heart glow wand - 81
> star glow wand - 58
> *2 star wands were returned
> due to white feather issue*Total*
> 
> red feather - 129
> yellow feather - 115
> green feather - 114
> blue feather - 184
> pink feather - 82
> purple feather - 75
> white feather - 73
> black feather - 20
> blue balloon - 162
> green balloon - 86
> flower glow wand - 61
> heart glow wand - 81
> star glow wand - 58
> 
> (includes raffle collectibles)​



thats interesting stats!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and bought a blue feather for 1.3K


----------



## pandapples

sold a cake for 300

--

and another cake for 300 and shamrock for 400


----------



## toadsworthy

Sold choco cake for 700


----------



## Franny

pandapples said:


> sold a cake for 300





toadsworthy said:


> Sold choco cake for 700



confirming both

- - - Post Merge - - -

bought ice cream swirl 550


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> *
> 
> TBT Fair Collectibles Sold*​
> 
> *2013 &2014*
> 
> red feather - 116
> yellow feather - 88
> green feather - 100
> blue feather - 164
> pink feather - 60
> purple feather - 60
> white feather - 50
> blue balloon - 162
> green balloon - 86
> red pinwheel - 50*2016*
> 
> red feather - 13
> yellow feather - 27
> green feather - 14
> blue feather - 19
> pink feather - 22
> purple feather - 15
> white feather - 23
> black feather - 20
> flower glow wand - 61
> heart glow wand - 81
> star glow wand - 58
> *2 star wands were returned
> due to white feather issue*Total*
> 
> red feather - 129
> yellow feather - 115
> green feather - 114
> blue feather - 184
> pink feather - 82
> purple feather - 75
> white feather - 73
> black feather - 20
> blue balloon - 162
> green balloon - 86
> flower glow wand - 61
> heart glow wand - 81
> star glow wand - 58
> 
> (includes raffle collectibles)​



Interesting. The yellow feather was the highest selling feather of 2016 when in previous fairs, it sold less than the other feathers. It's normal that the yellow counterpart doesn't sell as well as the blue counterpart when all four colors have the same quality.


----------



## Sholee

traded white feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for pokeball


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Aquari

bought hammer for 5k!


----------



## Vizionari

bought flower glow wand for 1.1k


----------



## Aquari

got my dream child mori for 4k!


----------



## ZetaFunction

bought red candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 40 tbt


----------



## toadsworthy

bought red feather for 1.6K


----------



## toadsworthy

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bought yellow feather for 1.6


----------



## pandapples

finally finished feather set! bought purple for 5k


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*
all sale posts have been recorded up to this point

Updated Spreadsheet of Sales​


----------



## Cascade

Bought dark blue letter for 6.5k from entropy.


----------



## Liamslash

I've brought 2 pikachu eggs for 500tbt


----------



## ZetaFunction

bought a pink letter/house (う) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 1.1k tbt


----------



## pandapples

sold red candy for 60


----------



## Liamslash

Brought pikachu egg for 400tbt


----------



## toadsworthy

Liamslash said:


> Brought pikachu egg for 400tbt






			
				Liamslash said:
			
		

> I've brought 2 pikachu eggs for 500tbt



where do you keep bringing these eggs from? and what distributor is paying so much?


----------



## Liamslash

toadsworthy said:


> where do you keep bringing these eggs from? and what distributor is paying so much?



Huh?
I brought one from apple for 500tbt, one from hilaruhsaur for 500tbt, one from darkdesertfox for 400tbt, and one a while ago which I can't remember how much. I don't really see where you're coming from.


----------



## toadsworthy

Liamslash said:


> Huh?
> I brought one from apple for 500tbt, one from hilaruhsaur for 500tbt, one from darkdesertfox for 400tbt, and one a while ago which I can't remember how much. I don't really see where you're coming from.



you keep typing brought instead of bought........... thats what I was getting at


----------



## Liamslash

toadsworthy said:


> you keep typing brought instead of bought........... thats what I was getting at



Ok you keep doing you if it makes you happy


----------



## toadsworthy

Liamslash said:


> Ok you keep doing you if it makes you happy



yes i'm very happy I BROUGHT it to your attention


----------



## King Dorado

bought green flower glow wand for 2000 tbt.

traded blue candy for pink heart glow wand.


----------



## pandapples

sold flower wand for 2k ^, green balloon 2k, blue candy 1.6k, green letter 4.25k, cyan letter 750, bought party popper 15k

edit: sold pink house 1.5k


----------



## aleshapie

^^confirming 1.5 pink house sale


----------



## Liamslash

*Brought* 2 pikachu eggs for 500tbt each.


----------



## Alienfish

*bought lol ^

also sold a '16 white feather for 16.5 k and a flower glow wand for 2k

(ask megumin and/or heyden if you need confirmations on this)


----------



## pipty

Sheila said:


> *bought lol ^
> 
> also sold a '16 white feather for 16.5 k and a flower glow wand for 2k
> 
> (ask megumin and/or heyden if you need confirmations on this)



Confirming


----------



## pandapples

sold sakura egg 750 and cake 300


----------



## Alienfish

sold 2014 white feather :3

and yeah the place is weird because more got released you can't expect to sell the things for previous years prices (which were already wonky because back at those feathers' release you were allowed to fiddle with rlc things which drove the prices up insanely)


----------



## ZetaFunction

bought a sakura egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for 750 tbt


----------



## Skyfall

Sholee, guide is back to you I guess?


----------



## Heyden

bought flower wand for 2k
sold green balloon for 2.7k
2 pikachu eggs for 500 (liam already posted but w/e)


----------



## Danielkang2

Nice to see the marketplace bustling again


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> Sholee, guide is back to you I guess?



yess, this guide has me in it's clutches! going to see how it goes and how well I can manage my time I guess


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*
Updated Spreadsheet of Sales​




Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 cherry price (high) range has decreased from 150 to 130








 ど house (low) price has increased from 600 to 750





 う house price range has changed from 1K - 1.2K to 1.1K to 1.5K





 つ house (high) price has decreased from 7K to 6.5K





 森 mori price range has changed from 2.9K - 5K to 3.8K to 4.3K








 white feather price range has changed from 22K - 24K to 15K to 19K*
(The large drop in range is due to sales PRIOR to the winner restock in the fair)






 green balloon price range has changed from 1.2K - 2K to 2K to 2.7K





 flower glow wand (high) price has decreased from 2.8K to 2.5K





 heart glow wand (high) price has decreased from 3K to 2.5K








 pikachu egg price range has changed from 475 - 650 to 400 - 500





 sakura egg (high) price has decreased from 950 to 750








 blue candy (high) price has decreased from 1.9K to 1.6K​


----------



## Franny

thanks for the update sholee


----------



## Sholee

Sold popsicle





 for 1.2K to DarkDesertFox


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Liamslash

b*r*ought 3 pumpkin cupcakes for 180tbt each

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got another 3 for 250 each


----------



## Sholee

*
T G I F 
*

pretty slow week for sales :[​


----------



## Liamslash

Sold a black feather for 22,606


----------



## toadsworthy

Sholee said:


> *
> T G I F
> *
> 
> pretty slow week for sales :[​



I can't find a glow wand.... :/


----------



## Liamslash

Got a pokeball for 20k


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold 5 yellow candies for 25 tbt, 4 reds for 40, white pansy for 39, and 130 for a cherry


----------



## King Dorado

Liamslash said:


> Sold a black feather for 22,606



i also observed that a different black feather has changed hands, but i did not see any public mention of the price.


----------



## Sholee

King Dad said:


> i also observed that a different black feather has changed hands, but i did not see any public mention of the price.



if it's who you told me about, he/she said it was a gift :]


----------



## piske

bump!


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*​




Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] OTHER CHANGES:




Note: Fair collectibles stock amount does not include collectibles given to TBT staff 
​


----------



## Tensu

Bump!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Danielkang2

Got a pinwheel for 21k


----------



## Heyden

bought popper for 12k~


----------



## pandapples

Sold yellow candy for 40


----------



## King Dorado

sold light blue house for 700 tbt.

bought blue feather for 1300 tbt.


----------



## ZetaFunction

bought a red candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 40 and a yellow candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 25


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*
Updated Spreadsheet of Sales​




Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 red feather (low) range has decreased from 1K to 900





 green feather (low) range has decreased from 1K to 900





 blue feather (low) range has decreased from 1K to 900





 black feather price range has changed from n/a to 22.6K to 28K





 red pinwheel (low) range has increased from 14K to 21K








 red candy price range has changed from 15 - 50 to 40 - 60





 yellow candy price (low) range has increased from 10 to 25





 pumpkin cupcake price range has changed from 200 - 300 to 180 - 250








 party popper price (low) range has decreased from 15K to 12K
​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Alienfish

Sold a father's day carnation for 150 btb/tbt :3


----------



## Corrie

Just wanted to say that I love the updates you are posting. It makes it easier to figure out which collectible has risen in price and lowered in price. 

Thank youuuu! >w<b


----------



## Sholee

Corrie said:


> Just wanted to say that I love the updates you are posting. It makes it easier to figure out which collectible has risen in price and lowered in price.
> 
> Thank youuuu! >w<b



No prob! Glad it helps!


----------



## Tensu

Forgot to post here, but I bought a cherry for 100tbt yesterday.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Ookami

Sold a stale cake for 100tbt.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Ookami said:


> Sold a stale cake for 100tbt.



Confirming!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

bump


 gosh to think i paid 3k for a chocolate cake a few years ago xD now they are 900tbt


----------



## N a t

Lovely update! Bump~


----------



## aleshapie

I bought 3 Famous Mushrooms for 2500


----------



## Kevinnn

Bought a Yoshi egg for 3.2k and a Togepi egg for 3.1k


----------



## aleshapie

Sold a cherry for 125


----------



## Kirbystarship

sold 6 Famous Mushrooms for 500 TBT to Blizzard.


----------



## Aquari

Sold one of my hammers for 3.7k *cri*


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*

Just an FYI:


If a seller or buyer purchases through PM or some other form of contact that is not in a public thread and wishes to remain ANON, they have the full authority to do so. There has been plenty of cases where I have contacted people for sale information and they wished to remain anonymous and not included in my data collection and I respected their decision. I do not push people for information if they do not want to disclose it. Please do not use this guide or my name as a means to make people reveal who they are or how much they bought certain items for. 

Thank you for all the sale updates and bumps. I really appreciate it. I have been a little busy at work but will do a small update sometime this week. ^^​
​


----------



## Aquari

bump!


----------



## N a t

Sholee said:


> *
> B U M P
> *
> 
> Just an FYI:
> 
> 
> If a seller or buyer purchases through PM or some other form of contact that is not in a public thread and wishes to remain ANON, they have the full authority to do so. There has been plenty of cases where I have contacted people for sale information and they wished to remain anonymous and not included in my data collection and I respected their decision. I do not push people for information if they do not want to disclose it. Please do not use this guide or my name as a means to make people reveal who they are or how much they bought certain items for.
> 
> Thank you for all the sale updates and bumps. I really appreciate it. I have been a little busy at work but will do a small update sometime this week. ^^​
> ​



Don't let us stress you out! The community really appreciates the hard work put into all of the guides we use on a daily basis! Thanks for doing such an amazing job!


----------



## N a t

Bought a smamrock for 150 tbt


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*
Updated Spreadsheet of Sales​




Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 cherry (low) range has increased from 60 to 100








 shamrock price range has changed from 300 - 500 to 150 - 400 





 famous mushroom has been added to the guide with sale price of N/A
_Price will be updated when restocks stop and there are steady sale prices._








 white feather (low) range has decreased from 15K to 10K*








 yoshi egg price range has changed from 3.5K~ to 3.2K - 3.5K


​


----------



## spamurai

Damn... when did mushrooms appear? :O


----------



## N a t

Bump bb


----------



## Danielkang2

The famous mushroom has a higher shop price and is rare than the choco cake but selling for shop price. Rip tbt economy.


----------



## piske

bump! ⸌̷̻( ᷇ॢ〰ॢ ᷆◍)⸌̷̻♡⃛


----------



## Tensu

Sold a Pumpkin Cupcake for 200tbt.


----------



## Kevinnn

Bought a Candy egg for 800 and a Pikachu egg for 500


----------



## King Dorado

traded choco cake, for 2 autumn shrooms...


----------



## Cthulhu

Bump!


----------



## Kitty2201

Bump


----------



## Chicha

Sold 2 white pansies for 35 TBT each and a tasty cake for 20 TBT.


----------



## chapstick

bump


----------



## Kitty2201

Bump


----------



## N a t

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Why are you all the way down here?!?  BUMP!


----------



## Sholee

Will post an update sometime this week~ 
(sorry for the snail pace   >_<  )


----------



## Tensu

Sold an Apple for 800tbt.


----------



## Chicha

Sold 3 famous mushrooms for 375 each.


----------



## Nightmares

Oh yeah, I bought a Mushroom for 350


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Justin

rest in peace candy prices


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> rest in peace candy prices



pretty sure that market had already crashed anyhow


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*

Updated Spreadsheet of Sales 






Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 pink carnation (high) range has decreased from 350 to 300





 red carnation (high) range has decreased from 250 to 200





 shamrock (high) range has decreased from 400 to 250





 famous mushroom price range has changed from N/A to 350 - 375








 apple price range has changed from 1K - 1.2K to 800 - 1K








 candy egg (high) range has decreased from 1.2K to 800








 pumpkin cupcake (high) range has decreased from 250 to 200





 ancient candle (high) range has decreased from 250 to 200





 purple candy has been added to the guide with sale price of N/A





 orange candy has been added to the guide with sale price of N/A
_Price will be updated when event is over and there are public sales_








 party popper (low) range has decreased from 12K to 10K*
(based on auction with trade value of collectibles worth 10K)



​




Let me know if I'm missing anything or if you think the prices are not correct! 
I was really busy these past 3 weeks and definitely missed some sales here and there. 
As always! I appreciate the bumps and people who continue to update me on market prices!​


----------



## N a t

Thank's for all the hard work Shol! The guide is as lovely as ever~


----------



## Sholee

Bone Baby said:


> Thank's for all the hard work Shol! The guide is as lovely as ever~



TY Bone!! :]


----------



## uwuzumakii

Just wondering, are the golden tools and other non-candy collectibles being gifted by the new NPC giftable?


----------



## N a t

BluePikachu47 said:


> Just wondering, are the golden tools and other non-candy collectibles being gifted by the new NPC giftable?



Nope, they are non giftable! Sorry :v

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you enter your collectible inventory, and locate those items, you'll notice that in the "Gift" column it says "N/A"


----------



## uwuzumakii

Bone Baby said:


> Nope, they are non giftable! Sorry :v
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you enter your collectible inventory, and locate those items, you'll notice that in the "Gift" column it says "N/A"



Ok, thanks. I wanted to know in case I'm not able to get any during the event.


----------



## sizzi

Sholee, jsuk the new candies (purple and orange) are currently non-gift-able... Not sure if they will be giftable in the future but for now anyway they are not showing that they are able to be gifted.


----------



## Sholee

sizzi said:


> Sholee, jsuk the new candies (purple and orange) are currently non-gift-able... Not sure if they will be giftable in the future but for now anyway they are not showing that they are able to be gifted.



ooohh thanks for letting me know!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Traded a cherry for a Jack collectible.


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a Blue Candy for 1.2k


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sold 3 Shamrocks 500tbt each and a Voodoo Doll and Pumpkin Cupcake 300 TBT each


----------



## N a t

Bump!


----------



## Samansu

Sold a Tasty Cake for 10


----------



## PeeBraiin

Traded a PokeHeroes ditto (valued at around 20k tbt) for a pink feather


----------



## ZetaFunction

do people really think they're gonna sell their candies for price guide value even though the amounts in circulation have changed so much?  lol rip everyone when their candies don't sell for a few months


----------



## N a t

Bought a yellow candy for 30 BTB


----------



## Cascade

Are orange and purple candies can be gift?


----------



## Kevinnn

Cascade said:


> Are orange and purple candies can be gift?



unfortunately, no!

possibly in the future though.


----------



## pandapples

Sold a chocolate cake for 800


----------



## Nicole.

How much would the Jack collectible be worth?


----------



## N a t

Bought ANOTHER yellow candy for 30 BTB!


----------



## King Dorado

Nicole. said:


> How much would the Jack collectible be worth?



not sure what theyve been traded for, but the shop cost was 310 tbt...


----------



## Mistymayz

Sold a blue candy for 400 Tbt
 got multiple offers in the 350 - 500 range, I think 1,200 is a bit off


----------



## spamurai

I remember when blue candies were worth 1000's of TBT ha


----------



## King Dorado

spamurai said:


> I remember when blue candies were worth 1000's of TBT ha



last year they were not sold in the shop and iirc less than ten were distributed to people in the candy-jar guessing contests.

this year everybody who participated in the first four mini-challenges in the halloween event received a blue candy; so i'm guessing maybe even a hundred people got one this year...


----------



## N a t

The only candies of significant value now are likely the purple and orange. Purple is a very popular color, but most people were able to get it. Orange is less popular, but less people own it, and collectors probably want all of the candies. But, neither one is giftable yet, which kind of contradicts this post.


----------



## Chicha

Sold a blue candy for 600 TBT.


----------



## Heyden

bought 4 blue candies @500 and another @700


----------



## Chicha

Bought a yellow candy for 25 TBT.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Sold blue candy for 500.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Tensu

Sold chocolate cake for 500tbt


----------



## Trystin

Bump


----------



## spamurai

Noone wanted my yellow candy xD


----------



## N a t

spamurai said:


> Noone wanted my yellow candy xD



Rip TBT Economy. This ACNL update will destroy us all.


----------



## spamurai

Bone Baby said:


> Rip TBT Economy. This ACNL update will destroy us all.



I know >.<
I'm currently moving in villagers from amiibo cards and thought, no-ones going to even want my old villagers when I have some leave anymore xD


----------



## ZetaFunction

got a popsicle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 600 tbt and a yellow candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 10 tbt


----------



## spamurai

How much are Tulips worth?
I missed them


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 chocolate cake (high) range has decreased from 950 to 700








 blue candy price range has changed from 1.2K - 1.6K to 400 - 700








 popsicle price range has changed from 900 - 1.2K to 600 - 900








 Jack has been added  with a price range of 300 - 350





 Pav? has been added with a price range of N/A





 Lobo has been added with a price range of N/A





 Mint has been added with a price range of N/A

​



​


----------



## N a t

RIP Prices


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'm actually kind of glad the prices have gone down. Now I can get more collectibles with less money~!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## chapstick

well im not as good as sholee at bumps, but bump


----------



## pipty

white feather sold @11k


----------



## N a t

BOOMP


----------



## Mints

i wish the other candies were tradable qaq


----------



## piske

Bump!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a purple feather for 4.5k


----------



## N a t

BUMP


----------



## N a t

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers!  

(Hi Sholee!  Great job, as always.)


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*

I was busy during thanksgiving week visiting family, will do an update this week! 
Thanks for all the bumps!!​


----------



## N a t

Bump!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Sold two choco cakes for 800tbt each


----------



## Chicha

Sold a famous mushroom for 300 TBT.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Chicha

Sold a white tulip and red pansy for 40 TBT each.


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









  cake (low) range has decreased from 200 to 100








 chocolate cake (high) range has increased from 700 to 800








 famous mushroom price range has changed from 350 - 375 to 300 - 350








 pav? price range has changed from N/A to 117 - ?








 lobo price range has changed from N/A to 180 - ?








 mint price range has changed from N/A to 180 - ?








 regular egg (low) range has decreased from 200 to 100








 party popper price range has change from 10K* - 16K to 7K* - 12K


​




Please let me know if you disagree with any of the changes or have any suggestions!​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Chicha

Sold a Lobo collectible for 220 TBT.


----------



## whatnamenow

Bought a red/white and yellow cosmo for 70TBT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also bought a pikachu egg for 
400TBT


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## pandapples

sold chocolate cake 500, peach 700, and regular egg 250


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## whatnamenow

bought a regular egg for 200


----------



## PeeBraiin

whatnamenow said:


> bought a regular egg for 200



Sold regular egg for 200tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -



whatnamenow said:


> bought a regular egg for 200



Sold regular egg for 200tbt


----------



## Chicha

Sold a famous mushroom for 300 TBT, red candy and green candy for 350 TBT total.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just bought a green candy for 135 TBT.


----------



## StarUrchin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Just bought a green candy for 125 TBT.



Lol I saw this post and realized. Hey! I'm the one who sold you that candy XD


----------



## spamurai

Haven't bought or sold any in a while.
Seems like not many people want to trade much these days.


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> Haven't bought or sold any in a while.
> Seems like not many people want to trade much these days.



yeahh :'(


----------



## N a t

Everybody's more interested in art and in Game stuff now D:

Hopefully the christmas events and collectibles will bring back the traffic. Especially cuz nobody has any coal to sell me ;_;


----------



## toadsworthy

I sold a red and green candy for 450 the other day
who knows how much these little dolls go for?


----------



## N a t

toadsworthy said:


> I sold a red and green candy for 450 the other day
> who knows how much these little dolls go for?



I saw some people offering up to like 250 btb for Jingle. We shall see though


----------



## p e p p e r

Last year when the collectibles were still gift boxes, Coal sold for 800 tbt & the dolls were usually selling for 200-500 TBT


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*

Christmas Collectible prices are very much needed! ​


----------



## whatnamenow

I bought the christmas dolls for 200 each and a lump of coal for 400! also mittens for 90


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Jingle doll for 150 TBT.


----------



## Ghibli

Bought a Mitten for 75 ~


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## pandapples

sold mitten 100 and light blue house 700


----------



## Kaiserin

Sold jingle doll for 150tbt!


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*





Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 lobo (high) range has changed from ? to 220








 green candy price range has changed from 300 - 350 to 135 - 250








 winter mittens has been added to the guide with a price range from 75 - 100








 jingle christmas doll has been added to the guide with a price range from 150 - ?








 kapp'n christmas doll has been added to the guide with a price range from 200 - ?








 timmy christmas doll has been added to the guide with a price range from 200 - ?








 lump of coal has been added to the guide with a price range from 400 - ?



​




Will hopefully update better ranges for the christmas collectibles once there are more public sales
​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Kapp'n and a Timmy doll for 150 TBT each.


----------



## pandapples

sold coal for 550


----------



## whatnamenow

Bought a timmy and jingle doll for 200 ea and 5 mittens for 75 ea


----------



## N a t

Bought 1 Mitten for 75 c;


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## whatnamenow

Bought 4 mittens for 25 EA and a Kapp'n for 100.


----------



## franzi

I bought a mitten for 60 tbt


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold 1 of each doll for 250 each


----------



## King Dorado

sold Lump of Coal collectible at auction for 1,000 tbt.


----------



## N a t

Mmmm not sure you even need candy info, but I bought 3 red candies for 50 btb each from Pandapples c;


----------



## franzi

Bought a mitten for 25~


----------



## SharJoY

Sold a classic egg for 1K


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bought a mitten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for 25 tbt


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*



Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 winter mittens (low) range has decreased from 75 to 25







 jingle christmas doll (high) range has changed from ? to 250








 kapp'n christmas doll price range has changed from 200 - ? to 150 - 250








 timmy christmas doll price range has changed from 200 - ? to 150 - 250








 lump of coal (high) range has changed from ? to 1000



​



​


----------



## cornimer

Bump c:


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a coal for 500 tbt


----------



## N a t

Forgot to mention I bought 1 red candy from Cadbberry for 35 BTB!


----------



## Ramune

Bought my pumpkin cupcake for 110tbt ^_^


----------



## cornimer

I sold a yellow feather for 1.2k tbt


----------



## cornimer

Bought an apple for 1.2k


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Mars Adept

I bought a blue balloon for 2000 TBT yesterday.


----------



## Nightmares

Sold つ for 5k ^^


----------



## jiny

sold a jingle doll, kapp'n doll & lump of coal for 700 in all *^*


----------



## Nightmares

ど - 675
Red Candy - 40
Winter Mitten - 25
Tasty Cake - 10


----------



## N a t

BOOMP


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Chicha

Sold an orange for 58 TBT and heart glow wand for 6550 TBT.


----------



## N a t

BUMP


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sold winter mittens for 30 TBT.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bought a classic egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 600 tbt
and a mitten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 10 tbt


----------



## Nightmares

Sold a whole bunch of mittens for 25TBT


----------



## piske

Christmas bump! c:


----------



## piske

Day after Christmas bump c;


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*



Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 winter mittens price range has changed from 25 - 100 to 10 - 25








 white feather  (high) range has decreased from 19K to 12.5K*








 heart glow wand (high) range has increased from 2.5K to 6.5K*

​




very small update, not much movement in prices~​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## piske

Bought a regular egg collectible for 250TBT~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Traded a Jingle, Kapp'n, and Timmy Christmas doll for a blue candy, so 450 TBT.


----------



## King Dorado

bought five 2016 winter mittens for 25 tbt each


----------



## spamurai

When do the Christmas ones expire?


----------



## piske

Bought a candy egg for 650 and a classic egg for 900! I think I have all of the eggies now, yayyy! X)

Aww, just kidding, need a pikachu egg someone hook me up lol


----------



## piske

Bought a pikachu egg for 450 TBT.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## piske

Sold Pikachu Egg for 450, Candy Egg for 500, Togepi Egg for 2.3k~


----------



## Chicha

Sold a choco cake for 700.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## P. Star

Bought a green candy for 200


----------



## N a t

I live for your bumps, Sholee. They are always so cute and fun to watch OMFG


----------



## f11

Bought pinwheel for 17k bells


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a chocolate cake collectible for 250 TBT, but that's just an outlier since it was half price from the guide.


----------



## trinity.

Sold Pave for 130 bells


----------



## Mars Adept

Bought a red candy for 34 TBT.


----------



## toadsworthy

sold a dark easter egg for 5500 TBT


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a cherry for 120 TBT.


----------



## Jinxie

Sold a Sakura Egg for 495 a few days ago


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## N a t

Bought a yellow candy from Toadsworthy for 30 btb ;v

Not that you really need candy prices tho lol


----------



## Simple

Currently the weird doll is on stock 4 left.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nvm 2 now. ...


----------



## Stepheroo

Simple said:


> Currently the weird doll is on stock 4 left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvm 2 now. ...



Omg did they just restock??? I needed the +2 sig images, d'oh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

R.I.P. the Wierd Dolls.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Also, bought a Pumpkin Cupcake for 165 TBT.


----------



## Amy-chan

Will you list the wierd doll candy?


----------



## Piezahummy

There are currently 2350 yellow candies, as 150 new ones were bought.


----------



## toadsworthy

I bought a yoshi egg for 3000 the other day


----------



## whatnamenow

Sold a 2 peaches for 800each


----------



## Sholee

Amy-chan said:


> Will you list the wierd doll candy?



I won't as it was just a one day thing to celebrate Friday the 13th and they were all converted to yellow candies afterwards


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## whatnamenow

Sold a heart glow wand for 6500TBT and a green balloon for 2000TBT


----------



## N a t

Bought a green candy for 200 BTB from Dork


----------



## N a t

Paid 90 BTB for two cosmos from Toadsworthy c;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Famous Mushroom for 100 TBT from Ghostelle.


----------



## N a t

Boomp


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Zireael

Bump. Any chance this will ever be stickied? It sometimes gets buried so fast, I feel like it should always be near the top for convenience and newer members to cross-reference.


----------



## Sholee

Elvenfrost said:


> Bump. Any chance this will ever be stickied? It sometimes gets buried so fast, I feel like it should always be near the top for convenience and newer members to cross-reference.



Nope, the admins and mods have stated it will not be stickied and I agree with them. Best way would be to bookmark the thread for easy access :]


----------



## Zireael

Sholee said:


> Nope, the admins and mods have stated it will not be stickied and I agree with them. Best way would be to bookmark the thread for easy access :]



Okay, I guess that's an idea. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Incarnate

Sold the following:
Tasty cake: 20 BTB

Bought the following:
Chocolate cake: 560 BTB
Cherry: 75 BTB
Cake (stale): 200 BTB
Mittens (x3): 12 BTB (4 BTB each)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Lobo from toadsworthy for 180 TBT.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## toadsworthy

I bought Mint for 190


----------



## Dork

Sold a popsicle for 750 btb :>


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## spamurai

Free Bump


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought an Ancient Candle for 112 TBT.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Up you go~♡


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Katelyn

Bought 3 Togepi eggs for 2.5k each


----------



## Incarnate

Sold an emerald for 300 BTB.


----------



## _Dentata

Bought a pink carnation for 200tbt. How much do red and white carnations go around here?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

There is no white carnation collectible, unfortunately.  There's only the Mother's Day and Father's Day carnations.  The Father's Day one costs about 100 TBT or so.  Oh and I bought a Peach for 580 TBT.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
UPDATE!
*



Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:









 chocolate cake (high) range has decreased from 800 to 700








 peach price range has changed from 700 - 900 to 580 - 800








 mushroom (low) range has decreased from 300 to 100








 pave range has changed from 117 - ? to 117 - 130








 pinwheel (low) range has decreased from 21K to 17K








 yoshi egg (low) range has decreased from 3.2K to 3K








 togepi egg (low) range has increased from 2.3K to 2.5K








 sakura egg price range has changed from 500 - 750 to 465 - 700








 dark egg range has changed from 6K - 8K to 5.5K








 green candy (high) range has decreased from 250 to 200








 pumpkin cupcake (low) range has decreased from 180 to 165








 ancient candle (low) range has decreased from 150 to 112








 lump of coal (high) range has decreased from 1000 to 600








 popsicle (high) range has decreased from 900 to 750

​



*ANNOUNCEMENT!*

I'm thinking about passing the baton to someone else for this thread. 
Mainly looking for someone that has the time to commit 
to recording honest sales to help out the community here. 

Please PM me if you're interested in taking over.

(Have found someone, waiting on their preparation and then this thread will be closed)​


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm sure you know what this is 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Glow-Want-SB-1k-CB-1k-Sholee-&#4326;-&#10084;


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bump!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hehe your bumps are so cute.


----------



## Sholee

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hehe your bumps are so cute.



thank you! :]


----------



## Incarnate

Sholee said:


> *
> UPDATE!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [IMG]http://media.tumblr.com/a595ab52168998b1fe17ce9856610af0/tumblr_inline_mkn8tzD1Qf1roozkr.gif[/IMG] PRICE CHANGES:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate cake (high) range has decreased from 800 to 700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach price range has changed from 700 - 900 to 580 - 800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushroom (low) range has decreased from 300 to 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pave range has changed from 117 - ? to 117 - 130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinwheel (low) range has decreased from 21K to 17K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yoshi egg (low) range has decreased from 3.2K to 3K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> togepi egg (low) range has increased from 2.3K to 2.5K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura egg price range has changed from 500 - 750 to 465 - 700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark egg range has changed from 6K - 8K to 5.5K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green candy (high) range has decreased from 250 to 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pumpkin cupcake (low) range has decreased from 180 to 165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ancient candle (low) range has decreased from 150 to 112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lump of coal (high) range has decreased from 1000 to 600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popsicle (high) range has decreased from 900 to 750
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *ANNOUNCEMENT!*
> 
> I'm thinking about passing the baton to someone else for this thread.
> Mainly looking for someone that has the time to commit
> to recording honest sales to help out the community here.
> 
> Please PM me if you're interested in taking over.​



I'm sorry to see you are thinking about passing the baton. You did a really great job with the thread!


----------



## Incarnate

Bought these:

Mother's Day Carnation 200 TBT
Shamrock 150 TBT


----------



## Tensu

Thank you for doing this so long, it is very much appreciated!


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## King Dorado

bought three Ancient Candles for 110 tbt apiece.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## SensaiGallade

My auction is over! I sold the Heart Glow Wand for 5k to Minni. Here's the thread:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-1k-CB-5k-Minni-1-HOUR-TO-GO-&#4326;-&#10084;

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## whatnamenow

Bump! Sold a blue house for 650


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a pink house for 800 TBT.


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Sholee

*
B U M P 
*​


----------



## Corrie

Is there anyway to see how many people bought a collectible?

edit: ones that are not listed in the shop anymore.


----------



## Sholee

Corrie said:


> Is there anyway to see how many people bought a collectible?
> 
> edit: ones that are not listed in the shop anymore.



If event collectibles appear back in the shop, you can see how many has been sold, otherwise, I don't believe it's possible to know unless someone kept track.


----------



## dino

kinda a weird question but i've been wondering this for a while - does this listing take into account fluctuations in buyer demand and time spent on sale listings? 

ie. if a collectible is listed, and has been traded for 5k before, 1 year or so ago, but for months now is not seeing the same buyer interest, does the value of that collectible fluctuate down? because it's not actually being sold at that price. 

ie. like a certain..few..purple...feathers maybe 

or does this adjustment of price only occur at the point of sale and all listings are only based on completed prices, independent of time spent on sale listings?


----------



## Corrie

Sholee said:


> If event collectibles appear back in the shop, you can see how many has been sold, otherwise, I don't believe it's possible to know unless someone kept track.



Darn it. Figured that was the case. ^^; Cause I was wondering how many people bought the Mint collectible to know how many are circulating around.


----------



## King Dorado

bought a peach for 600 tbt.



dino said:


> kinda a weird question but i've been wondering this for a while - does this listing take into account fluctuations in buyer demand and time spent on sale listings?
> 
> ie. if a collectible is listed, and has been traded for 5k before, 1 year or so ago, but for months now is not seeing the same buyer interest, does the value of that collectible fluctuate down? because it's not actually being sold at that price.
> 
> ie. like a certain..few..purple...feathers maybe
> 
> or does this adjustment of price only occur at the point of sale and all listings are only based on completed prices, independent of time spent on sale listings?



I've always understood this thread to be an objective report of recent sales that Sholee compiles as a huge favor for everyone; if you start factoring in length of listings or other market assessments then i think it would become a subjective appraisal instead.


----------



## ZetaFunction

b u m p


----------



## Sholee

* Thanks for all the bumps and price reporting for sales! 
I always appreciated it but unfortunately I just do not have the time anymore to maintain this thread. So I will now be closing it! Lucanosa will be taking over for me. As with every new generation of price guides, there has been different ways of recording prices and sales which you may or may not agree with but please be patient and understanding.
*




 Lucanosa's Thread for Collectible Prices





























​


----------

